# Auto White Russian Timex GJ ~ OHC style



## OldHippieChick

This is my Timex GJ - Timex: Takes a Lickin' and Keeps On Tickin' (like I have these last two months).....
I've had a slow start here at MP with a first grow.... so please feel free to help if you see me making obvious mistakes. 

My setup is a 
2x4x5 tent - 
600W switchable cool tube, a 
170cfm inline fan, an 18" carbon filter 
6" can fan for intake 
10" circulation fan 
2 gallon pots
MG seed starter soil with some Perlite mixed in
HO nutes - the full line from their recent promotion
Distilled water 
GH PH Up and Ph Down


12/14/09 1PM : Put seeds in sm bowl of distilled water in the dark, under a glass cake dome @ 80F  - *5 Auto Fem Lowlife White Russians* from Attitudes. :yay: 

12/15/09 7AM: All sunk so I started germinating using the paper towel two plates/clam method, returning them to the warm dome on top of the heating mat on low. 
12/15/09 5PM:  ALL 5 show signs of life and 3 of 5 have small root taps - but let's not rush things....  

12/16/09 5PM:  4 out of 5 have really respectable tap root - with one amazingly long one - and even the slowpoke has a little white dimple on her bottom - fingers crossed for her.....  maybe she's shy and would like a little music and a drink so I spritz her paper towel and tuck her in with some sweet tunes ..... :guitar: :fid: :beatnik: - will check her in the morning.

later that evening ....... planted the four germinated seeds in MG seed starter and a couple handsfull of perlite in quart size pots. The saran wrap didn't cling to my liking so I put each small pot inside a gallon sized zip lock bag and put all in a tray in the bottom of the 2x4x5 grow tent along with the single white widow I put into flower on 12/14/09.

The plan is to germinate all 5 successfully, let them veg under flors for two weeks and put those girls in the tent on a 20/4 schedule and let em do their thing.

The single WW is going to put a kink in things.... So far she's fine in the tent under the HPS all by herself - total height with pot is 27.5"at this time .... IF there's room, they can all live happily together 12 hrs a day and I can put her in the makeshift sleeping chamber I've made in an extra bathroom.... But if she stretches and can no longer do her 12 hrs in the tent, I've got to make a decision, either the autos go under the 3000K 20,000 lumin T5 or the WW goes with the T5. I'll make that call another day. 

Here's the obligatory tap root :baby: and dirt in pots:giggle: shot along with a pic of the WW step sister.


----------



## 225smokestack

Awesome!  Hope you have better luck this time OHC.  GREEN MOJO sent your way.  I think you are going to love the WR, I sure did.


----------



## legalize_freedom

Dang it....I was going to try to be the first in here...oh well at least I still get a good seat.  Sounds great Sister!  I hope things go smoother for you this time around.  If you have anything I can help you with don't be afraid to ask.  Alhough I have never messed with auto's so I don't know how much help I can be with them...other than they need everything the same as regular mj other than light, if I'm correct?  Good Luck to you girl!  And thank you for checking on me, that was very nice of you!


----------



## OldHippieChick

Thanks for the GREEN mojo 225 
Hey, thanks for stopping in LF !


----------



## FA$TCA$H

great start! i'll b watchin $

lame? is not! $


----------



## First Time Caller

I'm in for :watchplant:Green Mojo


----------



## fruity86

you dont mind if i pull up a chair do you OHC and:watchplant:


----------



## tcbud

Sounds like you got a great start.  Your widow sure looks healthy.


Good luck to you......
Im pulling up a crate...sitting in corner....very interested in Auto Grow.
Thank you for making a journal.


----------



## OldHippieChick

Good Morning Growers :farm: 
*LF* I got so stoked with Hamsters tent GJ that I wanted to grow up and be just like him when I got here. HippyInEngland pointed out early that there's no such thing as a duplicate grow.... wise man. Anyway - no experience with Autos either... never grown anything - MJ or otherwise. But here I be after loosing a decade long source and not being in the mood to make "new friends". 225s GJ has also been a great source of information on Autos as well as HIEs autos for seeds thread.... that's my next grow though....

*CA$H, FTC, Fruity and tcbud* - thanks for coming by - not much to look at unless you like to watch dirt grow _*so let's just pass this around*_ till something pops out...:48: 

BTW: #5 has a lil tap root this AM and will be going into a quart size pot before the night is out . I pulled the other four out of the tent this AM when the light went out. The temp gets down to 69-70 without the HPS on and the closet door closed. I want those babies to stay comfy at around 78ish. I'm happy with the freezer bag approach, plenty of humidity building up. 
*Shout out to MojaveMama*  who's also planting her 5 germinated fem autos today.


----------



## the chef

Im loading a fresh bong fer this one!


----------



## monkeybusiness

Awesome! 
I luv that feeling of excitement when the seeds first pop. Congratulations all around!! I'm sure with your drive, determination, and skills of observation that it'll be a sweet ride to the finish too.
Good luck!! I'll be rooting for ya..


----------



## Locked

Pulling up a chair even though I am out on the road delivering Xmas presents....bet u guys didn't know Santa wears brown and drives a brown truck...
Looks like a solid start OHC....good luck and lots of green mojo....I hve been waiting for this grow...shld be lots of fun....back to work....


----------



## mikeybtoken

Hi OHC
Autos Autos.......Hmmmm. LowLife White Russians from Attitude....... I have been trying to remember that name for some reason. 
The Old Lady cut me off of the seed puchases until next year. I think that I ment to order your seeds but I got really stoned and ended up with Russian Rocket Fuel From Short Stuff along with ONYX what ever strain that is?
Where did your White Widow Seed come from?
I can't wait to see how your babies turn out, maybe I will have to get me some here soon?
Good Luck
Peace 
MBT


----------



## 225smokestack

> Russian Rocket Fuel and ONYX



I don't think you will be disappointed with the RRF, Hamster has grown it and it is one of his favorite strains.  ONYX will be on my next list.  Looks pretty sweet!


----------



## CungaBreath

sup OHC

I was thinking of trying out the auto's sometime in the near future. I'll have to keep an eye on you now 
Best of luck with them


----------



## Locked

mikeybtoken said:
			
		

> Hi OHC
> Autos Autos.......Hmmmm. LowLife White Russians from Attitude....... I have been trying to remember that name for some reason.
> The Old Lady cut me off of the seed puchases until next year. I think that I ment to order your seeds *but I got really stoned and ended up with Russian Rocket Fuel From Short Stuff along with ONYX what ever strain that is?*
> Where did your White Widow Seed come from?
> I can't wait to see how your babies turn out, maybe I will have to get me some here soon?
> Good Luck
> Peace
> MBT



Well that was a good mistake because RRF is an awesome auto strain...great smoke and a hvy yielder...you will hve to ask Art about Onyx...he is growing it now...


----------



## OldHippieChick

#5 has been planted in soil. 
I sprinkled a bit of distilled water on #1-4
I was heavy handed and poured water in the first one and exposed her . 

The WW was looking all droopy so she got a heavy watering and her first dose of Bio Bud and Bio thrive @ 1/4 strength and 2/3 strength CalMag. I have another WW still in veg state that was topped by a pesky fly over the Thanksgiving weekend. I caught that rascal chewing on her 5-6 times before I could kill him. The end result is perfect for my first LST attempt.... 
*Hey Chef* :ciao: thanks for dropping by my friend. :bong: 

*monkeybusiness* I'm ashamed to admit it but my biggest weakness is a total lack of interest in "details" and that there has been my downfall to this point. It is SLOWLY sinking in that indoor growing is ALL about the attention to details and my Laissez-faire attitude just won't cut it. I always assumed some have the green thumb and others don't - I suspect that is just a myth and it's all about committment to success. Please nail me if you see I'm slacking off  .

*HAMSTER LEWIS:dancing: *Dear Brown Santa - ALL I want for Christmas are five happy healthy little AWR sprouts . I know you're busy bringing Christmas joy to all the girls and boys so THANKS for taking the time to check in on me. XOX

*mikeybtokin* Hey! The WW seeds came from marijuana-seeds.nl Out of ten regular seeds I only got one plant and got lucky with it being a girly girl . Now don't take that as a slam on that seed bank. I Had some sucky germ rates the first three times.... I'm a slow learner. See comments to MB above.

*CungaBreath*- thanks for the luck - looking forward to your next bud porn pics  

It's late here - time for a :ccc: - I'll update as soon as someone peeks through the soil. G'night all  eace:


----------



## 2Dog

very exciting OHC....looking like a nice selection. I love a good white russian drink so the seeds wouldnt be bad to have with it...


----------



## OldHippieChick

Thanks for dropping by 2Dog - mmmmm White Russians used to be my thing. I've even made my own Kahlua for fun. These days I'd rather smoke than drink but I think you may have given me an exscuse to indulge when I burn my first AWR


----------



## 2Dog

u have to admit it would be fun...


----------



## Locked

GREEN MOJO for your babies....


----------



## OldHippieChick

*Thanks Hamster*   I have ONE lil baby girl showing herself this morning :banana: 4 to go so keep that MOJO comin' peeps !!!!!


----------



## 225smokestack

Here is some more  haha GREEN MOJO


----------



## OldHippieChick

Thanks 225 - it's workin'  
TWO more babies on board  as of 1PM


----------



## the chef

:baby: :baby: :yay: congrats!


----------



## 2Dog

may your plants always be girls and your smoke always be bomb...


----------



## Tact

Hey OHC, looking good. I am at 4 weeks of a White Russian grow myself, regular non-auto seeds from Serious Seeds. I will post a journal once I get to flowering. Tell me though, did yours get stinky in mid veg?


----------



## OldHippieChick

#4 popped out around midnight on the 18th. One more to go - fingers crossed. I'm dissapointed that the new HO T5 didn't come in Fridays mail. Maybe Mon? They shipped ground so I'm low on Brown Santas list and between us I have been naughty a time or two this year.  shhhhh. 

Thanks 2dog and Chef and Tact for popping in with positive thoughts - xox

Tact - HEY  I don't know what to tell you man, check with 225 about the AWR mid veg odor.... this is my first time and I don't have any grows to draw an opinion on. My WW did have a definate smell mid veg which I noticed is not as strong today. I'm a newb - I just talk to much - thus the 400 posts - but it's no indicator of experience or knowledge. I'm trying to work myself up to a new years resolution of fewer posts. I once had a great boss... a man of few words. In his office was a sign that said "BE BRIEF". I admire those who can say more with deliberate exacting words. It's like a whisper - it commands attention.


----------



## the chef

Nope! Let it fly OHC!


----------



## OldHippieChick

Chef.

#5 sure is taking her time with it. I was wishing for 100%.


----------



## the chef

Giver a couple more days if not wash it!


----------



## Locked

Yeah I hve had "sleeper" beans that hve popped after i almost gve up on them...


----------



## OldHippieChick

trying to be patient but it's like waiting on Christmas when you're 5 years old. Nothing yet.


----------



## monkeybusiness

yea, for me it's always a battle between 'a watched pot never boils' and trying to straight up 'will it to the surface' with my mind/energy. Both seem to end in frustration.:rofl:


----------



## mojavemama

Thanks for the shout out, OHC!  I'm rolling in to watch your grow closely. And giving some MOJO to your UPS driver. If only HAMSTER had your route--you'd have had those T5's last week!

4 of my 5 autos germinated. One still doing nothing. Let's share some green Mojo, Seestah!


----------



## OldHippieChick

Nothing new - I consoled myself with online shopping...... New drapes and lamps for the LR.... Some girls buy purses and shoes, I buy drapes and lamps - third switch out in four years ..... I'm outa control. 
Just spotted Brown at the door with my new T5 and more. So bummed I didn't even check out the hineys and there were two drivers - must be a training day.  
I might drop a couple of the reg auto AK47s if nothing happens by Friday.

Bah humbug ! Almost forgot .....
*GREEN MOJO MM *


----------



## OldHippieChick

5th day since 4th Auto sprouted
9th day for WW 12/12

I've been fretting over my WW. I didn't realize she would dry out so much faster once under the HPS and I let her get to dry this week. She was bone dry by the time it hit me... She's on the mend but all the leaves around the bottom that were half baked from M and or N defeciency earlier, bit the dust....

Then I got anxious because I havn't seen the growth spurt that others talk about. I sat in the tent in the dark feeling a bit foolish thinking I had light leaks....but that doesn't seem to be the issue. Well, seems we've turned a corner in spite of the loss of leaves. My two main colas (or flowers at this stage? new to proper terms) have definately had a growth spurt and all flowers have at least some hairs as of this AM. Big relief.... WOW I feel like a farmer :farm: - or at least a farmers daughter this morning. 

The 5th Auto didn't make it :cry: . I dug around in the soil to find a seed missing it's tap root. I suspect I destroyed it in planting. Ahhh well. An 80% propigation rate is definately an improvement. The others are doing well - a lot of variation in height even though they are all exact height from light. I'll adjust that when I replant into 2gal. pots Sunday. I'll take and post updated pic Sun as well....
ostpicsworthless: 
so here's some cute lil sprouts.....

Off for last min. shopping.... Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## the chef

I'm very happy and very sad fer you.  Good luck with the shopping and beware farmers daughter of traveling salesman. Happy holidays!


----------



## pcduck

Hope ya get your girl rehydrated,  best of luck with your grow.


----------



## Locked

She shld be fine...I hve had a plant or two get very dry and wilting and brought them back....


----------



## OldHippieChick

Hi Chef and Duck and Hammy  
It's all good - she's a Merry Widow this AM and I see definate growth on all the top bud sites. I took the wet/dry cycle thread to the extreem though.


----------



## Locked

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Hi Chef and Duck and Hammy
> It's all good - she's a Merry Widow this AM and I see definate growth on all the top bud sites. I took the wet/dry cycle thread to the extreem though.



Good to hear OHC...sometimes taking it to the extreme can work out well...I bet you had some good root growth while it was searching for water....


----------



## the chef

Good to hear, merry christmas!


----------



## OldHippieChick

Day 9 for the AWR seedlings
Day 14 flowering for the WW

Thanks for the good thoughts Chef and Mr. Lewis .
The WW stepchild perked up from the water neglect but promptly came down with an extreme case of pale green leaves that usually means CalMag is needed STAT. She got CalMag full strength along with half strength BioWeed, BioBud and BioThrive this AM. I'm anxious to see what I'll find when the light goes on in 45 min.

While I wait, here's an updated pic of the 4 AWRs I transplanted into 2 gal. pots this evening..... Miracle Grow seed starter and 20% additional perlite. I don't care for the way this soil compacts so I thought I'd try to keep it airy. 

They all vary in size and stretch and two had crazy weak stems so I burried them almost flush with the soil. The shortest leaf set is 1.5"w and the widest is 3.5"W

I see the leaves appear to have some yellowing near their centers.... I'm afraid this is my photography and not a true representation. The color is good - real good deep green.
Not a LOT of improvement over the dirt pics from two weeks ago - YAWN....


----------



## ozzydiodude

Green Mojo to help your ladies to grow


----------



## OldHippieChick

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Green Mojo to help your ladies to grow


"*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ozzydiodude again*."
thanks Ozzie - you made me chuckle - *balance* - yeah we could use a bit right about now.


----------



## 225smokestack

Doing good OHC! Any pics of the WW available?


----------



## OldHippieChick

225 sorry I lied and didn't post one last night..... I was in shock when I opened the tent and found her half dead looking. Will post one this evening - and will be asking for help in developing a recovery plan. She looks like she has several things going on - might need to replant if someone tells me its nute lock .... I just know she's gona turn hermie on me. She's taken more crap from me than I would wish on any plant. Promise to post when her light goes on this evening.

So here they are - please help if you can....
ph has been 6.4 but I suspect a nute block and am considering repotting and putting her back into veg for a few weeks while she still is a female.


----------



## OldHippieChick

I'm going back into the sick plant section to make sure I present my amature diagnosis correctly here - please comment, thanks.


----------



## OldHippieChick

*Leaves are a uniform yellow or light green*; leaves die & drop; growth is slow. Leaf margins are not curled-up noticeably. >> Nitrogen (N) deficiency.

Margins of the leaves are turned up, and the tips may be twisted. *Leaves are yellowing (and may turn brown), but the veins remain somewhat green*. >> Magnesium (Mg) deficiency.

Leaves are dark green or red/purple. *Stems and petioles may have purple & red on them*.* Leaves may turn yellow* or curl under. Leaf may drop easily. *Growth may be slow and
leaves may be small*. >> Phosphorous (P) deficiency.

*Leaves are yellow or white, but the veins are mostly green.* >> Iron (Fe) deficiency. 

Leaves are *light green or yellow beginning at the base, while the leaf
margins remain green*. Necrotic spots may be between veins. Leaves are not twisted. >> *Manganese (Mn) deficiency*.

*I see that I've been treating with mangesium when the same symptoms may require Manganese.* ?????

I'm conflicted about a iron deficiency because I've read that's very rare ?

I see evidence of N and P deficiency but if a WW can't handle full strength nutes how am I supposed to get these levels up? 

I read on another forum that I should add 1 1/2 tsp per gallon of hydrogen peroxide to the water and flush or transplant into fresh soil and put her back into veg.....


----------



## Locked

Wow she is very bushy..I hve never grown WW before..looks like something is going on for sure though...hopefully someone with experience growing WW will chime in...looks like some sort of deficiency...


----------



## HippyInEngland

Hello OHC 

Click quote at the bottom and fill as much of this in as you can so we know as much as you do.

SOIL:

How long has this problem been going on?

What STRAIN are you growing?

What was the establishing technique? (seed or clone?)

What is the age of your plants?

How long have they been in the soil mixture they are in now?

How Tall are the plants?

What PHASE (seedling, vegetative or flower) are the plants in?

What Technique are you using? (SOG, SCROG etc)

What size pots are you using? (Include how many subjects to pot)

What substrate/medium are you using? What brand of soil mixture are you using?(percentage of perlite, vermiculite...etc?)

What Nutrient's are you using?

How much of each nutrient are you using with how much water? *Knowing the brand is very helpful*

How often are you feeding?

If flowering, when did you switch over to using Bloom nutrients?

What order are you mixing your nutrients? (example: veg nutes 1st, bloom 2nd ect)

What is the TDS/EC/PPM of your nutrients used?

What is the pH of the "RUN-OFF"?

What method of pH test was administered? Using Strips? pH pen?

How often are you watering?

When was your last feeding and how often are you feeding?

What size bulb are you using?

What is the distance to the canopy?

What is your RH Factor? (Relative Humidity)

What is the canopy temperature?

What is the Day/Night Temp? (Include fluctuation range)

What is the current Air Flow? (cfm etc.)

Tell us about your ventilation, intake exhaust and when its running and not running ?

Is the fan blowing directly at plants?

Is the grow substrate constantly wet or moist?

Is your water HARD or SOFT?

What water are you using? Reverse Osmosis (RO)? Tap? Bottled? Well water? Distilled? Mineral Water?

Are you using water from a water softener? 

Has plant been recently pruned, cloned or pinched?

Have any pest chemicals been used? If so what and when?

Are plant's infected with pest's?

eace:


----------



## pcduck

I would not reg-veg at this point. When I grew WW outdoors she yellowed up quick like that. I added a bit of epsom salts/or calmag at watering. What is your N amount?


----------



## OldHippieChick

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hello OHC
> 
> Click quote at the bottom and fill as much of this in as you can so we know as much as you do.
> 
> SOIL: *MiracleGrow seed starter*
> 
> How long has this problem been going on? *you got me - it's been one thing or another since week 4 - this yellowing with the green veins has been the biggest issue but has repeatedly gotten better with calmag. The nute burn incident early on seemed to be at a halt. The tops all got burned around Thanksgiving and that seems to be resolved. This is a loaded question for me as I'm new, timid because of WW "nute sensitivity" and no experience.*
> 
> What STRAIN are you growing? *White Widow*
> 
> What was the establishing technique? (seed or clone?) *seed*
> 
> What is the age of your plants? *3 mo*
> 
> How long have they been in the soil mixture they are in now? *3 mo.*
> 
> How Tall are the plants? *soil to tip 27"*
> 
> What PHASE (seedling, vegetative or flower) are the plants in? *2 wk. into flower*
> 
> What Technique are you using? (SOG, SCROG etc) *none - topped once*
> 
> What size pots are you using? (Include how many subjects to pot) *2 gallon - 1 plant*
> 
> What substrate/medium are you using? What brand of soil mixture are you using?(percentage of perlite, vermiculite...etc?) *none - soil appears to have  less than 10% perlite/vermiculite added by mfg. *
> 
> What Nutrient's are you using? *General Organics*
> 
> How much of each nutrient are you using with how much water? *Knowing the brand is very helpful* *Per gallon -  two rounds in flower of full strength CalMag, 1/2 strength bio bud, bio thrive and bio weed. *
> 
> How often are you feeding? *every other watering  - watering day varies from 3/4 days *
> 
> If flowering, when did you switch over to using Bloom nutrients? *week 2 in flowering*
> 
> What order are you mixing your nutrients? (example: veg nutes 1st, bloom 2nd ect) *CalMag then bloom per the chart on the GH website*
> 
> What is the TDS/EC/PPM of your nutrients used? *I don't know what this is*
> 
> What is the pH of the "RUN-OFF"? *last time it was 6.4 after a thorough watering - this time I didn't check it OR adjust ph after mixing nutes because a poster here brought to light the the new GO nutes directions say to NOT adjust PH after mixing - to start with adjusted water. The gist was that the organic nature of the nutes when interacting with the soil would adjust the ph???? I know - sounds crazy to me but I'm just a sheep.... baaah baaah.*
> 
> What method of pH test was administered? Using Strips? pH pen? *Hanna 6000 pen*
> 
> How often are you watering? *averages twice a week - once plain ph adj. and once with nutes.*
> 
> When was your last feeding and how often are you feeding? *12/27 every other watering*
> 
> What size bulb are you using? *600w HPS*
> 
> What is the distance to the canopy? *6in - it's a cool tube*
> 
> What is your RH Factor? (Relative Humidity) *24%*
> 
> What is the canopy temperature?  *83F*
> 
> What is the Day/Night Temp? (Include fluctuation range) *up to 85F and as low as 69F*
> 
> What is the current Air Flow? (cfm etc.) *170*
> 
> Tell us about your ventilation, intake exhaust and when its running and not running ? *can fan intake.... cool tube connected to filter and exhaust exiting tent... oscolating fan for circulation. runs 24/7 *
> 
> Is the fan blowing directly at plants? *varies, blows across tops in heat of day and then up at night for circulation*
> 
> Is the grow substrate constantly wet or moist? *no*
> 
> Is your water HARD or SOFT? *hard but not excessive - no evidence of rust on outlets, some calcium buildup in bowl in rarely used toilet noticed...*
> 
> What water are you using? Reverse Osmosis (RO)? Tap? Bottled? Well water? Distilled? Mineral Water? *Distilled bottled or tap that's sat out 24 hrs*
> 
> Are you using water from a water softener? *no*
> 
> Has plant been recently pruned, cloned or pinched?* no*
> 
> Have any pest chemicals been used? If so what and when? *no*
> 
> Are plant's infected with pest's? *no*
> 
> eace:



And in response to your earlier questionse - 2 gallon pot and No - no roots visible out the bottom holes....

thanks HIE 
(hug)


----------



## OldHippieChick

pcduck said:
			
		

> I would not reg-veg at this point. When I grew WW outdoors she yellowed up quick like that. I added a bit of epsom salts/or calmag at watering. What is your N amount?


duck - I don't understand the question. I don't know how to measure my N amount. Can you ask it another way perhaps? Thanks !


----------



## sundancer245

nice looking ww OHC, hope you get her back on track... lots of green mojo for her and your babies


----------



## HippyInEngland

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> duck - I don't understand the question. I don't know how to measure my N amount. Can you ask it another way perhaps? Thanks !


 
Pc is asking what the N-P-K values of your feed are.

eace:

Thanks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

"...a poster here brought to light the the new GO nutes directions say to NOT adjust PH after mixing - to start with adjusted water..."

I didn't see this anywhere in the booklet that came with the nutes....where does it say to adjust the pH prior to adding nutes?


----------



## OldHippieChick

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> "...a poster here brought to light the the new GO nutes directions say to NOT adjust PH after mixing - to start with adjusted water..."
> 
> I didn't see this anywhere in the booklet that came with the nutes....where does it say to adjust the pH prior to adding nutes?


 
Here's the post where it's discussed.....
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50918


----------



## OldHippieChick

I've been doing some reading and with the help of *Dr Manny Bowles * I've discovered I've made two major mistakes with my nutes.... (GO). I should have been feeding the plant *every watering * and *these nutes are not as strong as FF *so full strength for a WW (vs 1/2) would be acceptable. So this means my 1/2 strength every other watering is 1/4 of what she needs....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Here's the post where it's discussed.....
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50918



Thanks.

I read the thread and then went to the GH web site that LF linked.  At one place it says that you do not need to pH the nute solution, but nowhere could I find anything that says to pH the water first


----------



## ta2dguy

just throwing my 2 cents worth in, i have always checked ph levels after adding nutes, it only makes sense to check/adjust ph after the solution is made.... right?    anyway ohc, you have a great looking girl there and i think with a little more nutrients added you should be ok.  again, it is only my 2 cents. i cant wait to see her done.  happy growing.


----------



## ta2dguy

i hope that reply didnt sound rude or anything, i just think it makes sense to test what is going into the plants. i just did the test and my water before nutes is actually a little over 7 but with nutes added it is 5.6ish. i have to add here that i dont grow in dirt and dont know my a$$ from a hole in the ground when it comes to it. i do know about what a plant looks like due to bad ph and yours doesnt look like mine did. i have had similar looking plants to yours and with an slight inrease of nutes(i used a 15% increase at first) they came around within a couple of days. i am not saying what is/isnt wrong with your girl i am only making a very longwinded suggestion. i hope you get it straightened out tho. good luck.


----------



## OldHippieChick

ta2dguy said:
			
		

> i hope that reply didnt sound rude or anything, i just think it makes sense to test what is going into the plants. i just did the test and my water before nutes is actually a little over 7 but with nutes added it is 5.6ish. i have to add here that i dont grow in dirt and dont know my a$$ from a hole in the ground when it comes to it. i do know about what a plant looks like due to bad ph and yours doesnt look like mine did. i have had similar looking plants to yours and with an slight inrease of nutes(i used a 15% increase at first) they came around within a couple of days. i am not saying what is/isnt wrong with your girl i am only making a very longwinded suggestion. i hope you get it straightened out tho. good luck.


 
ta2dguy no worries, feedback is much appreciated. If you notice reading back, I always HAD tested my ph and my target has been 6.4 with soil after nutes. Several of us forum members all got in on a free nute offer from GH promoting their new line of GO nutes. The problem is that I only read the instructions on the bottle and on the chart and didn't read the fine print.... where it says use every watering and that ph adjusting after adding nutes is not nessecary? So I didn't adjust the ph this last time. 

The revised plan is nutes every watering - full strenght CalMag and 3/4 strength on the bloom nutes.... first round was last night and I also added the grow nutes. If she doesn't burn I will up the nutes to full strength after a couple rounds at 3/4. Knowing that this line is weaker than FF sorta makes me feel brave enough to try it. I ran two gallons through her just because I felt I needed to. I was anxious when lights went on this AM but she seems non worse and the soil ph was 6.4. I'll know in another 3-4 days if she is on track. 

I have decided she's just nute starved not ph block, no repotting needed.


----------



## FA$TCA$H

good lookin WW, think all will be ok.

$$


----------



## Icecalibur

Hey there OHC, i'm quite interested in this grow and it looks to be off to a good start.

I am currently growing an auto white russian and she's about 3 weeks away from harvest, i can post some pics 2morrows if ya wanna see.

'Me' sprinkles Green Mojo Dust in new baby seedlings direction.


----------



## OldHippieChick

:watchplant:  I'm IN IceCalibur - show me whatcha got hun 
:48:


----------



## Icecalibur

Okey dokey, this was my first A-WR grow, i would have changed a few things like the soil i used (plagron royalty mix), she didn't seem to like it for reasons unknown and started throwing all kinds of different symptoms out.

If i grow her again i wil def be using biobizz lightmix, having said that i'm fairly pleased with her overall.

I used a 250w CFL, blue spec for 3 weeks then changed over to 250w red.

She's about 20 inches tall with about 2 1/2 to 3 weeks left till harvest and currently growing alongside a lowryder#2 which didn't do as well (14 inches with a week left till harvest).


I'm quite looking forward to see how she smokes 

I'm getting the following error :
"You are only allowed to post URLs to other sites after you have made 15 posts or more."
Even though i've uploaded to this site, so i'm not really posting URL's to other sites.

Anyway..the pics can be seen in my gallery


----------



## OldHippieChick

Oh yeah - thanks Ice. It would be nice if you started a GJ - lots of interest in Autos on this forum.... if not - please keep me updated - and if you are interested in joining in, my next grow is going to be autos for seeds - got 10 auto AK47 reg seeds.... HippyInEngland has a great GJ on his seed breed and 225smokestack just harvested his AWR. And HamsterLewis second GJ is a good read. 
XOX
OHC


----------



## Icecalibur

Thanks OHC, i will be checking all the auto grows out here  

I'll definitely keep you updated and let you know how she smokes and i'm looking forward to reading along with this grow 

Found out how to posts pics so i've attached them.


----------



## OldHippieChick

the shots look awesome. I just dont know HOW these lil ones are every going to get the height you talk about.... photo updates on Sun and thanks for your encouragement.


----------



## IRISH

hi ohc. 

i read thru your journal, and by time i came to the ww pics, i was unsure, then saw pics, and immediately thought one of two things this could only possibly be, 1-rootbound, which was a slight chance, and2- starving for some good 'ol groceries...

i am not familiar with GO products personally. i seen the gift offer in a HT mag, and here also...

i do know from experience, as i'm sure you've heard, ww is a frail, frigid, and very finicky so, and so...

GrowDude is the ww King. although, he runs a waterfarm bucket set up. (hint, hint.)...

tell me more of the GO products? are they ph buffered? if so, buffered to soil, i would imagine? 6.5?, 7.0?... does GH make this product?...

my advice OHC, would be the obvious, as you've chosen, and feed appropriately...in this hobby, were never to old to learn new tricks. give yourself more credit. afterall, you did state the nutes were out of your ordinary in the beggining...

that ww would have been a real nice mom. still can... ...i'll watch with interest from here on if you dont mind...good luck...


----------



## FA$TCA$H

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> .... photo updates on Sun and thanks for your encouragement.



:hubba:


----------



## OldHippieChick

updated WW pics. She looks bad - worse in fact.... but she sent me a thank you note for the "good 'ol groceries" so I'm hanging on - looking for little furry nuts and hoping for the best.


----------



## FA$TCA$H

boy, hate ta see ya worried. nice buddage formin! she'll pull thru...gotta


----------



## OldHippieChick

Here are the AWRs Day 15.
The first close up is of the weird plant on the bottom left of the group shot. She had a bit of trouble dropping her shell when she sprouted. I didn't think anything of it at first but I see she's got a few funky spots and she's slower than the other three. The second shot is just to emphasize how short these are....


----------



## FA$TCA$H

you should b a proud mama.


----------



## OldHippieChick

IRISH said:
			
		

> one of two things this could only possibly be, 1-rootbound, which was a slight chance, and2- starving for some good 'ol groceries...
> 
> i do know from experience, as i'm sure you've heard, ww is a frail, frigid, and very finicky so, and so...
> 
> tell me more of the GO products? are they ph buffered? if so, buffered to soil, i would imagine? 6.5?, 7.0?... does GH make this product?...
> 
> my advice OHC, would be the obvious, as you've chosen, and feed appropriately...in this hobby, were never to old to learn new tricks. give yourself more credit. afterall, you did state the nutes were out of your ordinary in the beggining...
> 
> that ww would have been a real nice mom. still can... ...i'll watch with interest from here on if you dont mind...good luck...


 
Irish - much thanks for coming when I called. This is my first grow. 
I don't know what ph buffered means - Yes, GH makes this product. GH claims you don't need to adjust ph unless you have difficult water.... but that it won't cancel out the nutes if you use a ph adjuster.... or so I understand. I made a grave error with not going a more traditional route with nutes on a first grow as a nube. I was looking for a legit way to save a few bucks. My bad. If I'd spent the money I'd have plenty of GJs and feedback to lean on. Live and learn. Anyway - after all that I'm gona just feed every watering and use ph up or down as needed to maintain 6.4-6.5 ph in soil. 

No plans on a mom this first grow and I picked soil because I was feelin' that it would be less complicated for a first time grow..... I think she's tellin me she feels better but I'll be happy when she's hanging in a closet and polin free. A mother plant will have to wait for another time. I've never smoked the WW and am looking forward to finding out what all the fuss is about. 

Please come visit often IRISH. Feel free to jump in and keep me on track. Thanks for your time man. Much respect.


----------



## OldHippieChick

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> boy, hate ta see ya worried. nice buddage formin! she'll pull thru...gotta


Hey thanks CA$H my friend. 
I'm less worried this week, she still looks pale yellow but as someone else pointed out - we don't smoke the leaves. I notice the buds growing down the stalk - that surprised me - I expected more upward stretch but I'm not complaining. Thanks for the common sense CA$H - trying to tone down the worry and get the focus back on the AUTOS..... 
eace:


----------



## OldHippieChick

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> you should b a proud mama.


They ARE kinda cute, huh?


----------



## ozzydiodude

OHC I think all you need is

Green Mojo


----------



## biggin

well looks good so far. ill be watching this one closely. Heres some GREEN MOJO for ya.


----------



## FA$TCA$H

*OHC, this is the timex, GJ? right? keep on tickin!

:welcome: biggin*


----------



## OldHippieChick

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> OHC I think all you need is
> 
> Green Mojo


MUCH appreciated Ozzie. I almost didn't recognize you - have you lost weight? new do? Lookin' smart in your after 5 .


----------



## OldHippieChick

biggin said:
			
		

> well looks good so far. ill be watching this one closely. Heres some GREEN MOJO for ya.


Welcome to my humble GJ, Biggin.  Thanks for the MOJO ! eace:


----------



## OldHippieChick

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> *OHC, this is the timex, GJ? right? keep on tickin!
> 
> :welcome: biggin*


You got that right $$ - keep tellin' myself to just *B R E A T H E*.


----------



## mojavemama

WHOA, OHC! Your autos are doing fantastic! Look at the great color, and all those leaves. They look terrific. BRAVO!!!!  I'm just a bit behind you with my White Dwarf Autos---mine are still much smaller, boo hoo! I think we germed about the same time, didn't we? Here's a picture of one of my autos so you can see how much nicer yours are!

Keep up the good work. You're inspiring me!

And I'm crossing my fingers on your WW girl....she's gonna make it, she's gonna make it, she's gonna make it.....

CHEF?????? Dishwasher soap upload needed!!!!


----------



## monkeybusiness

Wish i had advice to give on the WW but been a long time since I've done soil. Cute little bud though! Sooo empowering when those little beauties start to show up. And when i take a big headfull of the intense scent they give, it's like a b12 shot. 

 No matter what, just don't stress. It's all a learning process and it's more about steps in the right direction. You have the passion and the drive, everything else can be learned. And this is the best way to learn. Sheer frustration and problems. Get em out of the way during your first handful of grows and go from beginner to experienced in 0-60. 
Here's a little :heart: for your babies. (and for you as well)


----------



## OldHippieChick

mojavemama said:
			
		

> WHOA, OHC! Your autos are doing fantastic! Look at the great color, and all those leaves. They look terrific. BRAVO!!!! I'm just a bit behind you with my White Dwarf Autos---mine are still much smaller, boo hoo! I think we germed about the same time, didn't we? Here's a picture of one of my autos so you can see how much nicer yours are!
> 
> Keep up the good work. You're inspiring me!
> 
> And I'm crossing my fingers on your WW girl....she's gonna make it, she's gonna make it, she's gonna make it.....
> 
> CHEF?????? Dishwasher soap upload needed!!!!


 
Hey MojaveMama :ciao:  Been missing your smile.
I know you didn't ask but because I care I want to tell you - it's time to repot that auto. Put her in a 2 or 3 gallon pot, whatever you got. Things move along fast with these autos...... we should be able to confirm sex in another week. Please keep me posted. I was just talking about your auto grow today with an interested FG. 
Thanks for the fingers crossed. If worry were all that's needed she would kick out 4 lb.


----------



## OldHippieChick

monkeybusiness said:
			
		

> Wish i had advice to give on the WW but been a long time since I've done soil. Cute little bud though! Sooo empowering when those little beauties start to show up. And when i take a big headfull of the intense scent they give, it's like a b12 shot.
> 
> No matter what, just don't stress. It's all a learning process and it's more about steps in the right direction. You have the passion and the drive, everything else can be learned. And this is the best way to learn. Sheer frustration and problems. Get em out of the way during your first handful of grows and go from beginner to experienced in 0-60.
> Here's a little :heart: for your babies. (and for you as well)


"sheer frustration and problems".... BINGO  

Backatcha monkey b. xox :heart: 

OHC


----------



## biggin

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> *OHC, this is the timex, GJ? right? keep on tickin!
> 
> :welcome: biggin*


 


			
				OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Welcome to my humble GJ, Biggin.  Thanks for the MOJO ! eace:


 
thanks you guys; i love MP and as soon as im ready im going to put my first grow up.


----------



## the chef

Someone call fer the dish washer mojo? *Cascade,* lemon scent baby!


----------



## mojavemama

Hey OHC! Waving at you down there!!!

Wow, you said things move along fast, but I couldn't believe it when I went in the veg room this morning and saw how much they had grown overnight. SO you think I should repot them already? Ok!!! I"ll put that on today's schedule. 
I'm excited!!! 

Big hugs and smiles.


----------



## OldHippieChick

Yes - do - I swear MoMom MINE also had a growth spurt overnight. They are definately taller and wider. Wow. Two are 8" dia at the widest point and 3.5" tall this AM.


----------



## mojavemama

Uh Oh, I see Irish checking in! Watch out, OHC, don't let him breathe on your plants. He's still got a hangover from partying with the 250 drunken Irishmen at the VFW hall. :bolt:


----------



## mojavemama

My Gosh, OHC!  So it wasn't my imagination. They DO grow overnight a lot. Wow. I'm stunned, truly. These girls are amazing....
How about a picture today???


----------



## OldHippieChick

uhhhh I think I'll wait a bit - for dramatic effect lol.  But start measuring just for kix....

I'm not afraid of a drunken Irishman....he's been real supportive. We gota keep some of the old timers around for street cred.


----------



## IRISH

have you ever flushed the ww, and checked her run off ph HC? do you have a tds meter? if so, and you have checked this, what was the ppm's also?...

don't let this^ sound frightening. just some things you will need to know with this hobby of ours...

the ppm's will let us know exactly how much food she is being given at this point in her growth cycle...did you say 2 weeks 12/12? i would say at this time she should be around the 400-450 level. this is a low figure, but look who the subject is. and, this is a soil grow...

if at this point you have seen no sign of repair, you will need to flush, and tell us the above mentioned...

although, if there is noticeable repair, stay on course...

i read a little about the GO line. makes me wonder if there is something missing...

another thing. is your water hard? thier site claims hard water may hinder the nute ph balance. something else to look at...are you adding anything else at this time besides the bio bloom?...

tell us these answers before you take drastic measures... ...

>>>edit...what is the n-p-k of the bloom?...


----------



## OldHippieChick

Irish I lied - the ph meter I have is not a Hanna 6000 - it's a Milwaukee 600 and I don't see on the specs where it measures ppm - please if you have an opinion - recommend a ppm meter that's adequate but cheaper and I'll get it ordered. I picked this based on a soil growers feedback. I don't know where I got it in my head it was a Hanna..... my bad.

My water is not hard - but i notice it seems high in calcium or some sort of whiteish buildup in the toilet that is rarely used. I'm in one of the top ten water quality cities mentioned in another post here on the forum.....

This last feeding I included bio weed, bio thrive (grow) and the two blooms: bio thrive (bud) and bio bloom at 3/4 strength along with some cal mag at full strength plus. 
The npk of the two blooms - according the the label are:
Bio Bud 0.5 - 0.1 - 1
Bio Thrive Bloom 2 - 4 -2
Sounds awfully low
Here's the others for the full picture
Bio Thrive Grow 4 - 3 - 3
Bio Weed 0.2 - 0 - 0.3
Bio Marine 2 - 3 - 1 (I've not used this)
Bio Root 1 - 1 - 1

Go ahead - don't hold back 
thanks for your time and serious though.

Edited to add: Yes I flushed her a couple times - once in late veg and again recently and the soil and run off were both at 6.4


----------



## Elven

Looks great going to watch closely.


----------



## legalize_freedom

Dam...sorry I didn't look in here sooner!

THG it says that about the PH in the feed schedule in the water column of the pamphlet.  

I stopped using the GO, only because of this, I decided I needed to d a little more research with it before jumping in with both feet.  I think with it being an organic nute, that adding chemical PH adjusters are going to hurt alot of the micro life, that your working to build up with this feed.  I can't believe that they (GO) would recommend not to adjust the ph, after I mixed a batch for flower the solution read like 5.3...that may be allright for hydro, but not soil.  I don't see how the soil is supposed to buffer this as Jmans weed said, but I'm not saying it won't either, I just don't understand his thinking on that.  If the soil is going to adjust our ph then why adjust at all??  My thinking on this is that I will buy organic PH adjusters, I know earth juice makes them.  My conscienc just won't allow me to feed my plants a nute solution with that low of a ph...but I alos understand that adding the chems will hinder microbial life.  That is my reasoning with getting the "organic adjusters.

I stopped feeding the GO right after that subject came up and my leaves on the ones I had fed it to had just started yellowing when I flushed them well, and re-fed with the FF line-up that I am familiar with.  I still have not read into their website yet, because I'm not to the point of wanting to use the product, I figured I would run a couple clones on it side by side with the ff line-up, to get a good comparison on the product.  Of course clones off the same mother.

So am I understanding that you flushed with PH adjusted water, and increased your nutes to full strength, feeding every watering?  And the problem has gotten worse?  If this is true, I would seriousely consider getting the organic PH adjuster, because the chems in what you are using now may be destroying the micro life that you are trying to build, inhibiting growth, or at least locking out something (N) IMO....this is of course just a guess though.  I would probably go get the GH 3 part OHC!  Seriously, NO one here has run this product except Jmansweed, and from his study he did not have all 8 of the products, I think he was just using the grow and bloom, and maybe a couple others.  So no one here can really give you any solid advice on it.  If you got the 3 part you would have all kinds of help, you could use the ph adjusters you have now, flush her out real well, and use stuff that others can help guide you on.  No one has experience with that product yet, so we will all be guessing...of course if you swing it you will be the first successful with it here to, and you will be the GO guru...lol...good luck hon...I hope you figure something out.  Sorry it's been so long since I popped in, I would have made this suggestion a while ago.


----------



## IRISH

or the two part, for yet even more ease...(flora-nova)...don't get any easier than this, and if you wanna see results, look at any of my grows! ...alls i use is grow, and bloom...nothing else...oh , and a little molasses...


----------



## the chef

:yeahthat: Molasses!


----------



## legalize_freedom

OHC  I didn't mean for you to just throw in the towel either...I was only suggesting...if your as stubborn as me you will probably say screw that I'm going to figure this crap out.  I was just saying at the risk of loosing the only thing you may have harvestable, you may want to consider it, being your first real grow and all.  And then master the GO with one of your clones later maybe.  I just know if you used something that the rest of us new something about instead of a new product test run...we could all help you better, as it is now we are all playing the guessing game on your grow...you never know GO may be crap, it may be off the market in 2 months...it is a free sample to see what we the growers think of it....just my 2 cents sis...I wanna see you smokin that girl!  not sweating over her! (well I wouldn't mind seeing you wet either...lololol) JK  Just trying to help you see another point of view.

This is why I flushed it out and decided to wait until I had full jars again (mine are gettin awfully low) then I can have the luxury of playing around a little.  I want and need everything I can get in my flower room right now, so I'm going to run what I know works...good luck to ya sister!


----------



## OldHippieChick

LF no worries, I don't have any issue with moving on. I'm processing and in the middle of deciding whats next. Hang in there and give me a night to sleep on it. I'm listening. I'm just not reasolved at the moment. Much appreciation for your advice. Right now I'm reading up on the two lines you and Irish suggested.... 
xox
OHC

Hey CHEF  I C U :ciao:


----------



## the chef

Hey OHC were behind ya 100%!


----------



## sundancer245

hiya OHC :ciao:  your auto's look real nice, dont worry about the size, they will surprise you, like ham said, things happen real fast with the auto's... looks like everyones helping you get your ww back on track... i also use the GH 3 part flora series and have had good luck so far with it, i am going hydro soon and am going to continue using it for that...anyways good luck and lots of mojo for your babies


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> THG it says that about the PH in the feed schedule in the water column of the pamphlet.



Where?  I cannot find it.  What it says in my booklet is "Truly problematic water must filtered or pH adjusted before being used on plants".  

I do not take this to mean that you should adjust the water prior to adding nutes...I can find absolutely nothing else about pH anywhere else in the pamphlet.  Has anyone actually talked to GH about this?


----------



## legalize_freedom

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Where? I cannot find it. What it says in my booklet is "Truly problematic water must filtered or pH adjusted before being used on plants".
> 
> I do not take this to mean that you should adjust the water prior to adding nutes...I can find absolutely nothing else about pH anywhere else in the pamphlet. Has anyone actually talked to GH about this?


 

I could not find that info either, it was not me that gave that info, I think it was Jmansweed, or Mr. Danny Boyles, I'd have to read through that thread to find out.  What you are seeing is the only thing I could find on PH'ing the water to, You are asking the same questions I was asking those guys, because I couldn't find anything on GO saying not to adjust the mix either, I think whoever said it said it was on the G.O. website.  I never did go to the website yet to check, I just decided to go with what I'm familiar with until I researched it further.  But at any rate, I'm not the one who said that GO recomends not to adjust the PH, because it was a surprise to me also, and makes no sense IMO if the mix reads 5.3...then it needs adjusted...I think it was Jman that said this about not adjusting it...but I don't want to point fingers, as I'm not sure.


----------



## Tact

Hey OHC, checking back on your journal.

I myself am on week 6 vegetative of a White Russian grow. I have ran into two problems, both corrected now, but showed similar symptoms to what you are seeing in lightening of the leaves from pale-green/yellow/almost-white in spots. As well as necrosis of some leaves, and a browning drying up of several bottom leaves. My diagnosis of what was causing this was:

*1)* Incorrectly calibrated pH meter, I was feeding my plants 5.5-6.0 pH water, the runoff of my soil was 5.4 ish, while I was reading it to be 6.4-6.5, this was due to me not calibrating the meter correctly with the 7.0 calibration fluid. This lead to the plants being locked out of key nutrients in the soil (FFOF), specifically nitrogen/iron/magnesium, and a few others. As I didn't know initially I needed to recalibrate my meter I thought it was a deficiency issue, not a lock-out issue, so on one front check and make sure your pH meter is calibrated and accurately reading your pH both water and soil-runoff. Having said that I am also growing 1 Lemon Skunk, and 1 LA Woman, which were freebies from attitude with the WR order. Neither of those two plants exhibited the symptoms you and I both experience with the WR. In my humble opinion this is due to the fact that WR is White Widow x Ak47, and WW is notorious for being very finicky and high-maintenance. I believe the pH boundaries for WW are very tight, its environment needs to be well maintained and it has a particularly sensitive root-system to up-taking nutrients. One way to virtually insure that you are going to get a correct pH in the soil with every watering is to mix 1 TBSP Powdered Dolomite Sweet-Lime for every 2.5 gallons (ish?) of soil_ (this goes in the soil medium when you transplant, mix thoroughly, it does not go in the water for feeding)_, it is a static 7.0 pH and can NEVER rise above 7.0, so if you water with 6.5 it will be about 6.6-6.7, if you water with 6.0 it will be about 6.3. It is a safety net so to speak. This is a 'soil-buffer', meaning it is something within the soil that is controlling the soil and water that passes through into a certain, desired, and known, pH level, in this case 7.0, it is also going to supply the plant with magnesium and calcium (?), something that a lot of soils do not have enough of through the entire grow process.

*2)* My plants were heavily rootbound before I transplanted at week 5, they were in measly 1.4 L pots, which is equal to 1/3 of a gallon. I did not have any other pots and needed square pots to be able to fit them all in the space so had to order them online, abnormal delays meant I got the pots a week later then I should have, though still they would of been rootbound. This rootbound effect lead to my plants further inability to take up nutrients effectively, one thing that became noticeable was they needed water much more frequently then before in the same amount of soil. Now 4 days after transplanting they are doing alot better, the yellow leaves are actually regaining color, though the leaves with brown spots will never heal, the necrotic plant-tissue is dead forever. So in summation, WR genetics relating to WW make it VERY sensitive to pH and how it deals with nutrients via its root system. Your plants look like they will flower without issue, I totally understand that every time you see those unhealthy leaves you get sad inside, I had to prune the first 2 sets of leaves on each WR plant because they had all but dried up, but keep in mind the only thing in your pipe a month from now is going to be the flowers!


----------



## legalize_freedom

Irish you won't go without if you get sick...I believe in karma (and I'm only a few hrs away


----------



## OldHippieChick

I think he did... but guys my ph meter's new, I went over with a chat friend how I'm calibrating.... I don't see any roots looking in the holes on the bottom - well very little root. I feel like I know what root bound looks like? hmmmmmm I'm def going to the hydro store Sat. Here's the pics. Be brutal.

She seems to have grown a tad. Seems like the smaller middle leaves are deeper green but the tops are brighter yellow.... I plucked a few lower middle leaves off - that were crispy dead. I don't know how to explain it but she looked different this AM. Bitchy - Gnarly - Nasty ?


----------



## IRISH

ok. looks like a zinc deficiency. yellow/white, curled, necrotic. this is an extreme case HC. i want to suggest something so bad, but another part of me say's shut-up, they'll think you lost it. afterall, it would only be a half educated guess, half experiment...

heres what i would be asking you to do...

mix 1 tablespoon of unsulphered molasses, to 1 gallon ph'ed at 7.0, water. mix approximately 2 gallons of this. mix it, then ph it at 7...feed this through your plant until the run off shows 7.0...( a flush, and feed of micronutes, while raising the ph)...this is where i would begin, if it was mine... talk this over with others first by all means...but you better try something soon, or she will only get worse...you need to throw those nutes away, and go to one of the big box stores(US)lowes, home depot, menards., and find a store brand flowering nute...i found some stuff called superbloom at lowes.12-55-6. the npk will look like this. 12-55-6...

what i am suggesting is unorthodox to the realm of the grow, but, ask anyone, i am anything but ordinary. i'll try anything if it sounds feasible, and i know i can reverse the effects, by simply flushing, and trying something totally different yet again...

i am thinking out loud as to what i would seriously do HC. but, like i said, ask around...


----------



## IRISH

i can't believe i did'nt ask you what kind of soil your using? i see at the beginning of this journal, you state MG seed starter... what about the big girl???...


----------



## OldHippieChick

Same soil for both. 
Let me read up on the zinc def. So stick with this 12-55-6 for how long? Just for a flush and then onto a traditional 2 or 3 part MJ nute or what?
hmmmmm that does sound unorthodox for this forum.
You sound doom and gloom - what happens if it gets worse? Death?


----------



## Tact

IRISH said:
			
		

> oh. oh. oh. oh. did tact just reiterate what *i* suggested? 1= ph. 2= rootbound... ...




I didn't read your post, I just said what I thought having the same genetics as OHC, with the same problems, after skimmimg through the 5 pages of posts and only reading her posts. I _don't_ read everyones input. You are the *man*, and nailed it, before everyone! *cookie* 

I agree then.

BTW I my plants did not look to rootbound when I checked the holes under the pots, but when they came out, it was a whole different story. It looks like a basket made out of roots. Soil change (FFOF) + some dolomite sweet-lime, and transplant to 5 gallon tubs, worth a shot? It seemed to cure my issues, which mirror yours, the leaves that were turning light-green/piss-yellow, are now regaining green color. How far into flowering are you?


----------



## sundancer245

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Same soil for both.
> Let me read up on the zinc def. So stick with this 12-55-6 for how long? Just for a flush and then onto a traditional 2 or 3 part MJ nute or what?
> hmmmmm that does sound unorthodox for this forum.
> You sound doom and gloom - what happens if it gets worse? Death?


 

you said "same soil for both" ?  i take that to mean that your ww is in that MG seed starter soil? i also learned of that soil from hamster lewis and ive used it, but only for seedlings for the first few weeks, i doubt that soil would be very good for a plant that far into flower...im far from an expert but i have had some ph twist issues with plants started in that soil and that sorta looks to me like what i see in your auto's...like i said i am NO expert...one notch above newb  hope you can get her back on track the buds look nice and sticky:hubba:  sending lots of  green mojo
your way   and here...have a hit of AK in the bong :bong1:


----------



## OldHippieChick

Guys my head is spinning with all these "might be(s)". 
I found this on zinc here: http://www.marijuana-seeds.net/Thanks/ThankYou.htm
The pic (scroll down...) matches the leaf on the top right. It says to use chelated zinc and I cant find any on line..... this article says death is the outcome of a zinc def. so I do feel quick response is required.... but you guys are confusing me with talk of - ph meters, repotting, soil, etc.... I'm feeling pulled in five directions. The link above says this is time critical and I need something called chelated zinc which I cant even locate on line except on tablet form for humans????? And seriously folks, after 3.5 months in a two gallon pot, aren't we wayyyyy past whatever mild nutes were in this MG seed starter? I mean, seems like the nutes I'm adding is what makes up the soil at this point? Am I saying that clearly? 

Sundance - Regarding the AUTO, I seriously don't think the MG SS soil is responsible for the stunted growth or the warped leaf. I had a seed casing(?) that wouldn't drop off that sprout. I used tweezers to loosen it as she was popping her first two leafs and I feel it's damage caused by that. This is the second time I have seen similar leaf damage. The first time was when I caught a fly chewing on a 2-3 day old sprout. The plant grew twisted gnarled leaves in the beginning, even topped, always grew stunted and now at 3.5 months it stands 4.5" tall. I'm not going to assume it's the soil yet. But only because I can attribute outside incidents within the critical early days for both plants. And on Hamsters second auto grow, didn't he use the stuff all through the grow? I realize I'm now way past the 8-10 week auto life window but that's why I stand on the position that this soil and it's compounds are now comprised of what I have added to it. Aren't we really feeding the soil ? Someone here has a sig that says "Feed the soil, not the plant"??????


Irish I think you hit it with the zinc. I didn't mention and never was concerned about this but all the new growth along the stock are tiny mini leaves which are listed as a symptom of zinc def. Are you suggesting the 12-55-6 and molasses. Is this the black strap molasses that you buy in a grocery store? Is this 12-55-6 plant food to address the zinc def or to build up the soil in preperation for a nute program? Where do you stand on repotting in week 3.5 of flowering? And why the 7ph? I read back where you came to the board with a zinc def. The feedback from you was vague on what course of action you took for the recovery.... and much like now you got many diverse suggestions...... do you recall what worked? Was it what you are suggesting? Wow my head is spinning. I'm feeling like I'm locking up here with anxiety and this widow has taken over my auto grow. I need to get this resolved and move on. I'm freakin a bit..... someone talk me down.

And I'm confused about the ph talk. I know how to calibrate and my ph is within range? So what are y'all saying? What do you suggest I do? Throw out the ph pen? I'm sorry. If you could see my furrowed brow you would know that I'm just confused, not at all put out with anyone - so please don't be offended if I've expressed my confusion incorrectly. I'm just confused - beyond confused. My head has developed this uncontrollable back and forth bobble doll motion. I'm loosing sleep over this one. Calgon, take me away.
:48:

I'll go read up on molasses and coffee now....  coffee good.

Afterthought: But the article says (if I absorbed it pre coffee) that the zinc def is because of ph block????? shaking head again..... lordy lordy


----------



## OldHippieChick

Day 19 AWR 
All talked out - so let's just look...... drama is draining, I don't recommend it.
:48:


----------



## fruity86

looking good OHC how big are ya pots? just started to germ 10 reg Russian rocket fuel only want seeds from them wot size pot would you recomend i was thinking about putting them all in 1 big pot and let them do there thing in a diffrent room away from my flower room 
like i said looking good


----------



## OldHippieChick

fruity86 said:
			
		

> looking good OHC how big are ya pots? just started to germ 10 reg Russian rocket fuel only want seeds from them wot size pot would you recomend i was thinking about putting them all in 1 big pot and let them do there thing in a diffrent room away from my flower room
> like i said looking good


G'mornin' Fruity. Thanks - they look happy enough. My only regret is that I didn't start with ten plants. These are in 2 gallon pots. From what I gather, the taller the pot, the better. You might consider a dollar store trash can - drill some drain holes all in it - would give the added depth that the main tap root seems to enjoy..... I can picture a few together in a half whisky barrel pot out on the patio in the spring  just hangin out with the birds and the bees and doin the nasty out in the moonlight - makin lil baby auto seeds . BUT some here say don't do that. They talk about roots getting all twisted together. Personaly, I'd give it a go. But what do I know  this is my first auto. I'll be looking for your GJ because I've got 10 AK47s I'm breeding for seed starting in about Mid Feb....
xox
OHC


----------



## legalize_freedom

I'm not trying to step on any toes here, but I think it looks more like an Iron def, rather than a zinc def.  Usually zinc deficiencies are caused by a high ph, so if anything you would want to lower the pH, not raise it.  The good thing about it is that the same procedure will fix both deficiencies.  Get a good chelated fert containing Fe, Zn, and Mn (avaliable at most hydro stores, as a micronutrient supplement)

My reason for thinking iron instead of zinc is that Zinc will cause radically twisted leaf blades, and also the veins on the leaves would pale along with the rest of the leaf.  During flowering the buds that are suffering from a zinc def will contort, twist and turn hard.  I'm not seeing this with OHC's plant.  With Iron def the leaves will pale like this and die, but the veins will remain green.  Iron is necessary for enzymes to function and acts as a catalyst for the sythesis of chlorophyll.  But a good Micronute will fix both. 

 Apply foliar and into the soil.  Be sure to do foliar feeding as soon as your lights come on, you don't want wet buds sitting in the dark...the last thing you need now is mold.

Also I don't know how big of a pot it is in right now, but if it is in a 3 gallon or bigger I would not attempt a transplant this far into flowring 3 gallons plus should be fine, if however, you are under 3 gl...I would probably very gently transplant, and add the micronutrients.  The GO is obviousely lacking something...so I would seriousely consider changing the nutes to, or just continue to feed it along with the micro's and see how it goes...I just don't like the idea of you putting all your stock in a nutrient that has not been prooven yet....Good Luck to you girl!  Oh yeah, make sure to check your pH pen every time with calibrating solution...they will drift.  So if you don't have calibrating solution you will want to get soem and check your pen every time before testing the nute solution.  I'm pulling for you sister!


----------



## Tact

I still think repotting should be considered this is why.

If your issues are any, or all the following it will resolve ALL of them.

1) Rootbound, again my plants were heavily rootbound when other strains may not have been as rootbound at the same time, being in 2 gallon pots for over 10 weeks? You may well be rootbound given the sie of your plants, this will not allow nutrient uptake, causing deficiencies.

2) Either the makeup of the original soil, or something along the way augmented the pH of the soil, which at some point led to nutrients being locked out, even if your current water is within pH balance.

If you repotted, any rootbound effect would go away, also your soil if you use (FFOF) would be guaranteed to be right on the mark at 6.3-6.5 (they create it at this pH level). This would guarantee that your plants have all the nutrients they need from soil alone, but given their size you could add molasses, and dolomite sweet lime and address the zinc/magnesium. This would be a 3-prong approach, attacking the issue, that can't hurt anything, but could resolve EVERYTHING.

If you calibrated your pH then don't worry about it, but it appeared to be pH lockout issues. If your pH meter reads 7.0 in the pH calibration fluid (green stuff you can buy in packets or at any hydro store) and reads 7.0, it is calibrated, end of story. 

Diagnosis is the first step, and an approach like this would alleviate every suspected cause as of now, while at the same time not causing any serious damage, the stress of repotting would be better then the stress of lacking key bnutrients IMHO. 

Thats just what I would do if my plants looked like yours at your stage, having the exact same plants, with almost all of your problems, and resolved them, its just my perspective on the issue.


----------



## monkeybusiness

Those autos are looking nice OHC! I tried to breed some auto AK47's a while back for seeds and had the worst luck. It was a reminder that i personally shouldn't mess with soil. I also only had 1 female and i didn't dose her with pollen soon enough. I ended up with premature seeds on a tiny little bud. A few *might* sprout, too soon to tell. I have plenty of pollen left though! Might be my outdoor spring project to give it another go in my garden.

 Happy growing! (yours already look healthier than mine did)


----------



## dirtyolsouth

Oh Oh OH H C!

Just a word of encouragement along with overall bewilderderment at your yellering probs...  I just want to chime in that I got in on the GO giveaway too... I can't resist free organic nutes! :hubba:  Truth be known that I have entirely TOO many options in the bottles on my shelf for nute lines...  I'm now running two plants in Subcool's Supersoil with NO nutes other than some molasses and occasional Liquid Karma but I just finished a grow with a seedling pheno run with plants in 2 gal pots and I used nutes for those.  Although I did rotate my base nute and use a different one each time I used the GO base nute quite often, along with the PK Bloom Booster, Root Booster early in flowering and the Cal-Mg occasionally too. I tend to alternate using them at about half strength or less per rates of application on the bottle for the base nute and I would mix and match them along with various other brands of base nutes and additives depending on what stage of flowering I'm in and dilute if necessary the overall mixture, ramping up the strength from around 500-600 PPM to a max PPM of around 700-800 for weeks 4 and 5 or additional weeks for longer strains than 8 weeks, ramping the strength down the last couple weeks of feeding. Some of the other prouducts I use are Pure Blend Pro Boom, BioBiz Bloom, AN Voodoo Juice, Liquid Karma, Purple Maxx, etc...  I would always use one base nute or the other, one root booster or the other, one PK booster or another, etc... I got to admit I never read the instructions for the overall GO nute lineup but I always mix up my base nutes first, add the additives and let it sit for an hour or 2 to stabilize.   It often mixes up quite low with PH around 5.2-5.5 so I always adjust it with my Earthjuice Natural Up PH adjusting powder to around 6.5.   Although I used them only every 3rd nute feeding I didn't have any oddball issues following any of the GO feeds...   

Now I DON'T encourage any newb to do the varietal nute dance that I do, I mainly wanted to say that I've used the GO line along with other nutes and never noticed any ill effects.  Also, I really have a hard time thinking that a company with the rock solid rep of GH and their nute line would release an organic product that didn't test up to par with the competition, let alone something that will cause complications.  We've all had wacked issues from time to time but for the most part when it's harvest time and you trim away those ugly leaves that we don't smoke you'll have some very dank bud when it's said and done.  I wonder more if it's an issue with your soil that is causing nute issues and not so much your nutes on their own...   Anyhooo...  keep the faith and rock on.  I see some very nice bud development under those yellow leaves and I can assure you... the glass is NOT half empty! 

Peace~!


----------



## IRISH

sorry i could'nt help you out...good luck...


----------



## legalize_freedom

If you calibrated your pH then don't worry about it, but it appeared to be pH lockout issues. If your pH meter reads 7.0 in the pH calibration fluid (green stuff you can buy in packets or at any hydro store) and reads 7.0, it is calibrated, end of story. 


I check my pen everytime before I feed with the calibration fluid, and everytime it has drifted from 7.0 usually + or - .3.  So if you went 2 times without checking it tou could think you were at 6.5 you would really be at 7.1 or 5.9...imagine if you went a couple other times without checking and adjusting where it would put you.  You can not just calibrate it once and forget it...I hope this is not what you were saying.

Also IMO transplanting in bloom is a whole different ballgame than transplanting in veg...stress causes hermis.  A 2 gallon pot should be fine for a 3 ft plant, that is only going to live for another 5 weeks or so.  True it's not the ideal set up, but I'm not sure it's worth the risk...that is a touchy call there.

DOS I didn't really think that GO would put out crap either, I was just thinking that this being OHC's first real grow, if she used something that more on here were familiar with then maybe we could help her figure it out easier. 

Irish...your molasses suggestion was right on the money...I had PM OHC and told her about the molasses...that is perfect for micro nutes..I don't think anyone would ever question all the help you give here on a regular basis...I'm not sure if I'm right or wrong...it's hard to say from a computer screen, the only thing any of us can do is make suggestions of what we would do, and it all boils down to what OHC decides to do...and we are all here cause we care about her, and hope she gets to smoke that killer...I hope I didn't offend ya by offering a differing oppinion...just calling it the way I see it to man.  

Whatever you decide to do OHC I hope it works out for you...a good flushing is definately in order for sure, regardless of what you decide to feed.  Peace.


----------



## Tact

LF I meant if OHC had calibrated the meter, like today, and it was reading 7.0, don't dwell on the meter itself, I should of been more clear. Absolutely recheck your meter every week or two. Couldn't agree more, I just didn't want to 'tunnel vision' the discussion. Good catch with my wording.


----------



## OldHippieChick

IRISH said:
			
		

> sorry i could'nt help you out...good luck...


Hold on there Irish. I think the molasses is sound advice. I haven't decided a thing yet on the nute or microntrient path but as you pointed out I have to act quick or as I have read, the plant WILL die. And in fact a trip the Lowes and the grocery store sounds the easiest route. I have been making some calls to tech support at a couple companies. I'm just locking down in freak out mode and will pop back up when my mind settles but I know I'm on a time crunch. I appreciate you so please know that. I can't see how certain death is more stressful than replanting. I can't see how molasses can do anything except help. 
AND I *ASKED* YOU TO COME HERE AND *HELP* ME. And you SHOWED UP.  So big hug and thanks to you. I'm worried I'm offending you all when I'm just a bit freaked. 
XOX

Edited to ad: The hooked leaves just started to show up a couple to three days ago but a symptom that I was not even aware WAS a concern has been going on for quite a while -is mentioned here:

Zn, Fe, and Mn deficiencies often occur together, and are usually from a high pH. Don't overdo the micro-nutrients- lower the pH if that's the problem so the nutrients become available. Foliar feed if the plant looks real bad. Use chelated zinc. Zinc deficiency produces *"little leaf"* in many species, especially woody ones; *the younger leaves are distinctly smaller than normal*. Zinc defeciency may also produce "rosetting"; the stem fails to elongate behind the growing tip, so that the terminal leaves become tightly bunched.
My lower stalk and branches are covered with leaves that are no bigger than an inch long. I think if I were to take this approach and basically assume I have nute lock - I'd have it covered. Just let me take a breath guys. I had already comitted to taking action Sat. I have a family committment that's got me tied up till then.


----------



## ta2dguy

hi there ohc. i am not going to drown you more with might be's or try this's because any ideas or suggestions i would have has already been covered and i think you got enough on yer plate as it is. i know the situation you are in is a bit overwhelming but i am sure there are plenty of people here(myself included) that are learning new things and getting help, whether for now or for future grows, from your tuff times. i do hope you can save the ww, it is never fun to raise a little one and then not see her to the end  and she looks like a real beauty if you can get her back on track. your auto's look nice. the more i watch others grow autos the more interested i am in trying them. maybe some day. good luck with the rest of the grow.


----------



## FA$TCA$H

if i can add, if theres one thing i have learned here at MP. members truly care about eachother. :aok: 
when presented with info/advice, i sometimes pick and choose bits from each to fit my situation. :huh: :stoned: 
good GREEN MOJO headin yer way. $$
:heart:


----------



## sundancer245

:goodposting:    hope she gets back on track for ya...i think your auto's look fine, mine were no bigger than that at around the same age, they just all the sudden shot up...and they didnt start to show signs of flowering untill about 21 days... good luck with em


----------



## legalize_freedom

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> if i can add, if theres one thing i have learned here at MP. members truly care about eachother. :aok:
> when presented with info/advice, i sometimes pick and choose bits from each to fit my situation. :huh: :stoned:
> good GREEN MOJO headin yer way. $$
> :heart:


 
That is the beauty of this place, All of us toss out our ideas, but ultimately you have to decide what you are going to do...and you are seeing things in real time, we are limited to 1 or 2 images on a computer screen

I think Irish was right on the money, honestly, other than raising the pH..to 7.0 I would do exctly as he said only use 6.5 pH.  Molasses has all the micro's that I spoke of using that along with some Cal-mag for good measure, cut out all other feed for a minute.  A good flush, and a dose of molasses, and cal-mag, with a pH of 6.5, and she should come around.  I don't know that there is even a way to treat for only one micro nute, usually if one is def, they all are, and they are all pretty much avaliable in organic form in molasses..So IRISH! I wasn't trying to tick you off!

OHC is a smart girl...she'll get it, and don't get too freaked out...it's not going to keel over on you overnight...it can be corrected!  Your doing the right thing by researching, rather than just jumping in and doing something wrong..I got faith in you!


----------



## OldHippieChick

I see y'all have been discussin' in my absence.... I had to check out a while - and smoke some dank Cal O that my kind friend set me up with - very much appreciated attitude adjustment therapy. So I went to the mountaintop and came back with .....

OK here's the plan to cover the next 5 days - 

Heavy flush - 4 gallons Friday.
Let the pot sit a day to rest so it'll come out of the pot easy 
then repot into a 4 gal bucket using maybe FFOF and Light Warior?Saturday.
watering down again with black strap molasses IF this is the same as unsulpherated molasses????? AND OR OR (?????) Cal Mag? Saturday - (those are questions guys ) 
Then I think I'll jump into the new nute plan Wednesday.


I had one tech support tell me I didn't need his product if I have the GO line. 
This may well be as simple as Irish and Tact say and just needs a repot and proper PH. I don't know how to defend or prove wrong my assumption that I am doing the ph testing correctly. I calibrate every time I mix or water without fail so I'm at a loss there.....
Even thought the tech support says GO is solid.... I just wish I had a well established line of nutes - meaning proven here 
Gona go with a repot in spite of my fear and in spite of the tech support saying not to - just because .... 

That's all I've got at the moment. 
I still don't grasp the concept of the superbloom at lowes 12-55-6 but I'll pick on Irish till I do and Lowes is close and that step doesn't kick in till Wed so I've bought some skitz time. Even though DOS and the Tech say GO is good - I'll try a chemical vs organic approach for now - I trust the name - I just want to try my hand at another line and see if I have any preference........

Thanks for the words of encouragement guys. 
Sincere appreciation for the advice.... I look forward to the day when I have that gut feeing but I'm just not there. I regret not following Mojave Mamas advice in transplanting to a bigger pot before flowering.... 

later.....
OHC

OK WHO went and gave my GJ a 5 Star raiting ???? :heart:


----------



## the chef

Make sure the molasses is unsulphered. Chef's mojo to ya OHC!


----------



## OldHippieChick

the chef said:
			
		

> Make sure the molasses is unsulphered. Chef's mojo to ya OHC!


You were thinking as I was editing Chef  
So I guess this is the stuff at the feed store and not the grocery store? Don't know but am calling the feed store next....
Thanks for the MOJO Chef ! xox


----------



## the chef

Heb or kroger will have it.


----------



## OldHippieChick

the chef said:
			
		

> Heb or kroger will have it.


Perfect - to cold to go out scouting around.... thanks Chef !
"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to *the chef *again" blah blah blah


----------



## legalize_freedom

I get it at Kroger I use Brhyer Rabbit, blackstrap, they have one regular, and one unsulphered...just read the label.  If you use both cal-mag and molasses, I would go with 1tsp/gl of molasses, and 1/2 tsp/gl of the cal mag, only because they both have calcium, magnesium, in them, and the molasses also is a good source of iron.  So you just don't want to overdue it.  You could probably get away with just the molasses, if you decide to do that, I would give it a tbl spoon/gl

Your good on the pH tester, I thought Tact had said something other than what he meant, just a misunderstanding...as long as you are calibrating it, your good, ignore us ...lol...

I was going to say be careful on the transplant, but that would just be silly..lol...so I'll be praying to the pot gods for ya, that all goes smooth.

only 5 stars?...what the heck?


----------



## OldHippieChick

I have a male auto .  
Here's a pic - can anyone tell me how bad it is? I mean - do I have a tent full of pollen yet?

I put him outside in the freezing temps in a plastic trash bag. I think I read that fem seeds that grow males have the hermie trait so will pass on this male for my autos for seeds attempt. I hope I guessed that right - I felt I had to act fast. I can't believe I missed this. I had my nose in my WW when I should have been watching for males. I let my guard down because these are fem seeds. hmmmm


----------



## ta2dguy

i am far from an expert on breeding and stuff but i have been making my own seeds for a few years now and i would have to say in my very stoned opinion that you do have alot of pollen in the tent. if there are open sacs you got pollen. each little open sac can create thousands of seeds if blown around enuff.  whether or not they are going to carry the hermie trait i dunno. i would think that if you have a male plant there(not a hermie) which is what i think i see then i would assume that if the pollen from that pollenates true females then you will have true seeds. as i said before, i dunno  lol. i am gonna say that you should expect to see some seeds  forming from that within a week and a half but if you are worried about possible future hermies dont keep any seeds that you get. i myself dont like the surprise of a hermie strain showing itself but that is the part of the game that comes with self produced seeds. i myself would keep all the seeds, plant them and grow them. if they show hermie traits later toss them out or into the hash pile if they are far enuff along. i personally have the space and stock to waste on playing with breeding so if a hermie or two show up it doesnt affect my entire grow, i just pull them and hash pile them or to the volcano with them  lol. i dunno if there is anything in that stoned rambling that will help you  lmao.  i wish you the best. happy growing.


----------



## Locked

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> I have a male auto .
> Here's a pic - can anyone tell me how bad it is? I mean - do I have a tent full of pollen yet?
> 
> I put him outside in the freezing temps in a plastic trash bag. I think I read that fem seeds that grow males have the hermie trait so will pass on this male for my autos for seeds attempt. I hope I guessed that right - I felt I had to act fast. I can't believe I missed this. I had my nose in my WW when I should have been watching for males. I let my guard down because these are fem seeds. hmmmm



OHC were the sacks open at all? How old is the male? You are fine if you caught him in time...that sucks that you got a male from supposed fem seeds...but it cld hve been worse...it cld hve been a hermie...I wld rather it show as male and get it out of the tent then for it to masquerade as a female only to hve lil nanners hiding out spewing hermie pollen....


----------



## OldHippieChick

Ham the autos are 21 days old. I didn't see any open sacks but I wonder how old they are when the pollen sacks open? I had never seen a male and I wasn't expecting one either. I assumed if these were fem seeds it WAS a Hermie? No/Yes? Off to PM HIE since he may know after his auto seed breed.


----------



## OldHippieChick

WW Update:
Flushed with 4 gallons distilled water and fed 1T molasses last night. Going to the hydro store today...


----------



## HippyInEngland

Hola OHC 

I have had a close look at your pics, you are a lucky girl, they are immature pollen sacks and not old enough to open yet.

You did the right thing, a fem male is a hermie.

Wipe your brow and stop sweating.

I have a quick question, how did you handle the plant when removing it?

Did you spray it with water then remove it or just pick it up and remove it?

Because the moving a male whilst using all caution can inadvertently cause a sack to shed if not sprayed with water.

eace:

Edit, this is a closer pic of your balls.


----------



## OldHippieChick

ta2dguy said:
			
		

> i am far from an expert on breeding and stuff but i have been making my own seeds for a few years now and i would have to say in my very stoned opinion that you do have alot of pollen in the tent. if there are open sacs you got pollen. each little open sac can create thousands of seeds if blown around enuff.  whether or not they are going to carry the hermie trait i dunno. i would think that if you have a male plant there(not a hermie) which is what i think i see then i would assume that if the pollen from that pollenates true females then you will have true seeds. as i said before, i dunno  lol. i am gonna say that you should expect to see some seeds  forming from that within a week and a half but if you are worried about possible future hermies dont keep any seeds that you get. i myself dont like the surprise of a hermie strain showing itself but that is the part of the game that comes with self produced seeds. i myself would keep all the seeds, plant them and grow them. if they show hermie traits later toss them out or into the hash pile if they are far enuff along. i personally have the space and stock to waste on playing with breeding so if a hermie or two show up it doesnt affect my entire grow, i just pull them and hash pile them or to the volcano with them  lol. i dunno if there is anything in that stoned rambling that will help you  lmao.  i wish you the best. happy growing.


Thanks for the feedback...... do you see open sacks in those two sorry pics?


----------



## OldHippieChick

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hola OHC
> 
> I have had a close look at your pics, you are a lucky girl, they are immature pollen sacks and not old enough to open yet.
> 
> You did the right thing, a fem male is a hermie.
> 
> Wipe your brow and stop sweating.
> 
> I have a quick question, how did you handle the plant when removing it?
> 
> Did you spray it with water then remove it or just pick it up and remove it?
> 
> Because the moving a male whilst using all caution can inadvertently cause a sack to shed if not sprayed with water.
> 
> eace:



I picked him up and put him on my desk to get a good light on him because I didn't know he was a male at the time - I was scouting for pistols at 21 days...... I poked around with a kabob skewer and then brought in a trash bag and pit him in it and tied it up and took him outside. Hmmmm I move my plants around often as I water in the sink.... bad? The pic you blew up was the first one taken, the second was the last one take. Very little moving around at that point - I was already quite sure of what I was seeing....


Thanks for running quick when I called out HIE ! 
I almost lost my manners in my panic. 
XOX


----------



## HippyInEngland

Auto males show at 2 weeks, females 3 weeks.

Give or take a few days depending on your set up.

Lesson learnt 

eace:


----------



## OldHippieChick

You got that right - man I wish I could learn from reading instead of first hand .......
I just believed I had fem seeds - because I bought fem seeds. Hmmmmm  I was way distracted on the WW drama.
So when you bred - how far along were the males when their pollen sacks opened?


----------



## HippyInEngland

28-32 days.

You have been really lucky.

eace:


----------



## OldHippieChick

big sigh of relief - just as much for the WW as the other autos.... thanks HIE! 
Another experience I can now cross off my list of things I've never done - spotted a male. Are we having fun yet? 
Thank you for your help Hippy.


----------



## Locked

You usually wind up learning the most on the fly when it happens to you...reading is great but first hand experience trumps all else...I guess you cld call it earning your stripes....


----------



## OldHippieChick

Uh huh Hamster - so what's that make me now? PFC OHC? hehehehehehe


----------



## legalize_freedom

LOL...PFC OHC!  At least you caught it before they opened.  I think that they should put a disclaimer on the seed packet that fem seeds does not guarantee it to be fem.  It is misleading, and in your case almost detrimental.  I know when Dutch Passion first started makeing the fem seeds they would say they were 99% female, that way people knew that there was still a chance of getting a male in the pack.  I guess that has all changed over the yrs.

This is the first I have heard about if getting a male from fem seeds that it is a hermi.  I don't mess with femenized seeds though, so I have not done much research on them.  Is this the case with all fem seeds?  If you get a male out of a pack it is a hermi?  Or is this just a trait of the auto's?  I can't see that it would only be true with auto's but had to ask, just because I had never heard this before.


----------



## OldHippieChick

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> LOL...PFC OHC!  At least you caught it before they opened.  I think that they should put a disclaimer on the seed packet that fem seeds does not guarantee it to be fem.  It is misleading, and in your case almost detrimental.  I know when Dutch Passion first started makeing the fem seeds they would say they were 99% female, that way people knew that there was still a chance of getting a male in the pack.  I guess that has all changed over the yrs.
> 
> This is the first I have heard about if getting a male from fem seeds that it is a hermi.  I don't mess with femenized seeds though, so I have not done much research on them.  Is this the case with all fem seeds?  If you get a male out of a pack it is a hermi?  Or is this just a trait of the auto's?  I can't see that it would only be true with auto's but had to ask, just because I had never heard this before.



You got me - I'm stumped - he showed as a male with no known pistols so can't say it was a hermie? BUT because it's from fem seeds I have to assume it carries that trate. Never no mind his balls are blue now either way. Movin' right along......hup two three four.

Off to spray down the remaining 4 plants just in case.......


----------



## fruity86

close call there OHC good luck to the girls andgreen mojo


----------



## IRISH

you really did'nt know a fem bean would turn on ya? sheesh...watch 'em now, closely over next week, week and a half...anytime you suspect male activity in your flowering room, immediately turn off all fans, including ventilation, back out of room, retrieve spray mister bottle, and mist entire flower room down til water drips from plants. spray mist lightly over entire surface of grow room walls also. leave stand 30 minutes or so, then turn on fans, and vent. ststem. then remove all clothing, and put in wash, and fill with water. then shower. this is the way we ensure there is no chance for transfer later...none looked open to me...i know your first instinct is to grab the offender, and remove it immediately, but now you know to stop, think first, then act...

how do you do your 12/12, 'tween two different strains? i mean, i know you have a tent. do you have two? do you remove the ww from the tent , and put it where???


----------



## OldHippieChick

Well - no - I knew hermies down the line were a threat but not a male out of the gate.....One tent. Yes - I put her in the bathroom over night.... sorta sloppy but I couldn't decide between the two grows on which should go under the T5s so I chose neither and have this crazy complicated alarm system. I've got a fan in there for circulation and a reg bathroom exhaust. If someone told me to choose, I'd pick the autos to go with the HO T5s.


----------



## mojavemama

Oh, Jeez, OHC. I'm weeping for you. And bracing myself for what may come with my autos. Sheesh, this is just horrible news about the hermie. You've had way too much stress lately, gal. Glad to see you put worry on the back burner for a bit and caught a nice buzz. You deserve it. 

Big hugs, sweetie.


----------



## OldHippieChick

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Oh, Jeez, OHC. I'm weeping for you. And bracing myself for what may come with my autos. Sheesh, this is just horrible news about the hermie. You've had way too much stress lately, gal. Glad to see you put worry on the back burner for a bit and caught a nice buzz. You deserve it.
> 
> Big hugs, sweetie.


No worries MoMama - I didn't flinch - chucked that twig out without a moments hesitation. This ain't no boys school I'm runnin'. No tears spilled over a wayward rogue. Looking forward to an update on your lil ones .


----------



## ta2dguy

o well ohc, i was def. wrong  lol. from your pics i saw a bunch of nanners together that looked like an open sac. my apologies. HIE is correct that they look to be too immature to release any viable pollen, you did get lucky to spot them before opening. i sure do wish i lived closer to ya, i would loooove to have that male auto, or at least a few of his balls   . good luck OHC, i hope the rest of the grow goes well and i hope the rest of the ladies are ladies. happy growing.
:48:


----------



## OldHippieChick

ta2dguy- thanks for the good wishes. HIE has this ability to take my crappy pics and zoom in on them, maybe he just crops them - I need to ask him.... I never realized when I started down this path that photography was going to be so important. I'm sorta put out today that all there are are three autos out of 5 seeds. Definately breeding is the way to go with auto seeds. But seriously - you don't want your seed crop from a fem seed, do you? I've got ten regular AK47 seeds from Attitudes  I'll be breeding for seeds next. take it easy.....:48:


----------



## OldHippieChick

AWR Sunday pics - day 23 in their new revised living quarters under the HO T5 grow light in the bathtub. This will keep me from having to move the WW every 12 hrs. for a couple to three weeks. She can keep the tent to herself for the time being. The runt now measures 8" dia and 4.75" tall. The other two are 9"+wide and 6.5 & 7 inches tall. All three showed as female for the time being...


----------



## fruity86

Looking good OHC i had to move  a load of plant every day on my last grow for a cuple of weeks its a nightmare


----------



## OldHippieChick

Thanks Fruity - props to DOS for prodding me into doing it. I am a pot head. I procrastinate.


----------



## Locked

Looking good OHC...the autos look nice and compact and bushy...and that's another great thing about autos...they will work with ya...if you need to move them somewhere else go right ahead...as long as you gve them proper light they are just as happy in a tub as in a grow tent...no worries of light leaks etc during dark time...


----------



## monkeybusiness

very nice! won't be long now before the buds start showing up..


----------



## OldHippieChick

*Hamster* Thanks for checking in on me.... I count on your feedback with the autos... I see yours were well into flowering at day 27 so thinking this will be a big growth week. 
*Monkeybusiness * Yes, I see preflowers so I think it'll start getting a tad more exciting shortly.
:48: 

Regarding the Merry Widow.....

I settled on Flora Nova two part for the nute change. The WW looks happy to get a proper flush and her first dose of Molasses. I may start the new nute program as early as Tuesday or Wed.... depending on how quickly the soil dries completely. 

I flipped on y'all again on the re-potting - not going to do it. Both the tech supports I spoke with and Irish suggested not re-potting it. I'll rebuild this soil. 

I'm following Irish' instruction. I think we all misunderstood the talk about 7.0ph. That was just to get the soil environment back to neutral for a rebuild starting point. 6.4 from here on out. My hydro store man said to bring in my Milwaukee 600 and he'll test it up next to his to make sure it's good. 

She looked happier this morning. What's left that's still green is very very deep green now. I spotted white resin like fine powder all around all the leaves on the buds today. Could this be the "white" in the White Widow? hmmmm


----------



## the chef

Go with the molasses, it rocks! The ww will def show early or my blue widow did! love the auto's!


----------



## legalize_freedom

Good call on the trans plant!  your Auto's are looking good!


----------



## Tact

Glad to hear things are improving.


----------



## dirtyolsouth

:yeahthat:​


			
				Tact said:
			
		

> Glad to hear things are improving.



:yeahthat:


The bathtub kids sure look happy...:baby: :baby: :baby:  

Good Growing!​


----------



## legalize_freedom

Hey there...hows about an update there hotrod?  We're wanting to look at you pretty kids!


----------



## the chef

Yeah Cmon!


----------



## Locked

We need some pics or there is going to be a riot OHC....


----------



## the chef

The crowd is "uncontrollable" on the east side HL! They are starting to break through the barricades.......back to you on the north side, how are the roiters? Have they realeased the dogs? More on the missing OHC to come...where is she? Inquiring minds wanna know.


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> The crowd is "uncontrollable" on the east side HL! They are starting to break through the barricades.......back to you on the north side, how are the roiters? Have they realeased the dogs? More on the missing OHC to come...where is she? Inquiring minds wanna know.



Chef you and Terminal Head Clearance are smoking the same dankness tonight....  You guys got me rolling tonight...


----------



## the chef

Hehe


----------



## IRISH

:48:


----------



## OldHippieChick

What the heck? A girl takes a night off and all hell breaks loose.:holysheep: 

Ah well - not the first time I've come home to a buncha pot heads hangin out ..... WHO ate all MY Ice Cream?  

WW: Day 34 flowering
AWRs: Day 29

Autos: 
10" tall - 8.5"tall - 10.5" tall - width? wider than the pots...
The two larger autos had some yellow come up at the bottom Tuesday. I have decided that I don't start my young ones on nutes soon enough. I gave them 1/4 strength FN Grow and a T of Mol. and that seems to have stopped the progression of yellowing for now. I notice NO yellowing on the runt? I guess because of her delayed development she didn't need the nutes yet? Started her anyway and see no signs of nute burn. Good so far. 
A lot of stretch since last week - but still not in the 12" - 24" height range the breeder states...

The White Widow:
Well - she might LOOK worse but I think she feels better? I plucked a LOT of yellow and brown dead leaves from her a couple of days ago. I am worried that she will run out of leaves before she's mature. But she's responded well to the new bloom nutes and mol. so fingers crossed. I had a few drama moments earlier this week when I convinced myself she was growing seeds. It passed.... next morning I could see she was sprouting new tiny lil leaves out the top of the bud area. Don't I feel silly.... The pics don't show well - but the buds are lookin' good.

I'm skitzin' a bit on low humidity.... Mine runs around 25-27%. I think I def need to water a day earlier than I had been. I may have taken that wet-dry cycle theory to the extreme. And I need to start nutes sooner on the next grow....


----------



## fruity86

looking good OHC i remember when i did the LR2 it stayed a tiny 8inch and i ended up with like 7gramgreen mojoto the widow


----------



## Locked

Autos look good OHC...WW is kinda sexy in a weird way with the color combo it has going on...glad you didn't gve up on her...gotta remember we are growing a pretty tough weed...looks like you did a good job saving her and hopefully she will reward you with some Dankness...


----------



## the chef

Uh huh nice job! But next time we dig out the riot gear!


----------



## OldHippieChick

*Well thanks for the vote of confidence guys.... *:heart: 
Gosh fruity..... 7grams? Hope for more - these girls have another 6 weeks so I'm thinkin' they've got a bit of growth still in them.... hope anyway. I do wish I'd sprouted at least ten now though.... 

Hamster - sexy eh'? I was thinking she looked a little bitchy. 
I do have to keep reminding myself she's a weed and has lived through worse things than my brown thumbs. New mama jitters.

Chef - goodness gracious son. Hold off on the MOD SQUAD talk....- :afroweed: 
I'm like the tide --- I come in - I go out - but I always come back in..... so y'all hang out here when I go AWOL but PLEASE don't eat my Ben & Jerrys. 

Irish : yack yack yack - :48: 

xox
OHC


----------



## ozzydiodude

Alright *OHC* I put the Ben & Jerry's back


great looking ladies there Pretty Lady :heart: for you 

Green Mojo for your ladies


----------



## dirtyolsouth

*1-10-10*



			
				OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> *Hamster* Thanks for checking in on me.... I count on your feedback with the autos... I see yours were well into flowering at day 27 so thinking this will be a big growth week.
> *Monkeybusiness * Yes, I see preflowers so I think it'll start getting a tad more exciting shortly.
> :48:



*1-16-10*



			
				OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> What the heck? A girl takes a night off and all hell breaks loose.:holysheep:



A "Night" off?  You were AWOL on your journal whilst you've been skitzin'...  We were worried SICK!   Glad to see everything is ironing out well...  Keep rockin' OHC...

peace!


----------



## OldHippieChick

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> A "Night" off?  You were AWOL on your journal whilst you've been skitzin'...  We were worried SICK!   Glad to see everything is ironing out well...  Keep rockin' OHC...
> 
> peace!



You're right DOS - but this GJ was starting to look like an excerpt from *The Gulag Archipelago *- a gripping tale of death, destruction, torture and fear.... I had to lighten up. 10 pages in 30 days - I was worried I was using up my band width allotment.  Must learn shorthand.....

Now - y'all don't worry about me - it's playoff season.... back to the "game" .
Thanks for the love (and the B&J) Ozzie - xox 

eace:


----------



## legalize_freedom

LOL...that WW is a sexy *****!  hows that?  And Pvt OHC was AWOL, we were ready to send out the cavalry!  I think the sexy ***** looks alot better!  Her leaves are at least standing at attention again...way to adapt and overcome trooper!


----------



## warfish

Nice looking little ones there OHC   Glad to see the WW is pulling through for you!


----------



## dirtyolsouth

good growing.


----------



## mojavemama

WHOA! OHC, your plants are looking FANTASTIC! They are SO much bigger than mine. I'll try to get a picture tomorrow. I've been out of commission with a 2 week visitor and a computer crash, but now have a new computer and will get back to work. You inspire me, lady!


----------



## ta2dguy

i am glad things are working out for you OHC. the ww looks better and delicious  and the autos look good too. good luck with the rest of the grow.


----------



## OldHippieChick

Hi Gang! 
*We have reached the half way mark on this grow....*:yay: 
The WW is tucked in so no pic.... she still looks bad - lots of yellow. But I'm just going to have to chill and take it as it comes. I notice new leaf growth out of the buds and the undergrowth is green and she's got some respectable bud growing on her. I confess, if this girl doesn't go hermie on me then all props go to the breeder and I might just gut up and do it again. 

The three Autos have had a busy week. 
Heights are now *16.5" - 15.5" and 13"*. That's an astonishing 4.5 to 6" growth in the last six days !!!!! 
The breeder says height 10-16" so likely the lateral growth is complete. The breeder also says these plants average 20-40 gr each in yield. I could live with that. 

I have some lower yellowing going on. They have been on FN grow at 1/4 strength with 1T molasses per gallon for two feedings and had one foliar CalMg weak treatment. I notice the yellowing is in proportion to the height.... the tallest having the most yellow and the shortest having the least.... I'm transitioning to a 1/8 FN Grow and 1/8 FN Bloom feeding tomorrow.... I'm reading up on organic soils for the future. I hate all this nute fussing. 
All in all - it's been a good week. Practicing the chill - "diligence but with less skitz" ....  practice practice practice.... I keep thinking I'll revert back to my comfy "roll with the flow" alter-ego as soon as this grow gets me stoned.... :ccc:  

LF: thanks for the pep talk. If that ***** puts out in a respectable manner in another 5 weeks, I'll get past the attitude.  

Warfish and DOS : :ciao: Thanks for the positive vibe guys. 

MO MAMA: Awww angel, sorry for the hermie drama. PLEASE give me an update on your lil ones.... c'mon - snap a pic... :aok: 

ta2dguy: Hey - thanks for checkin' in - all in all things look as good as they can with the WW. I confess, reaching the half way point in the flowering phase has got me feeling hopeful. A couple of weeks ago I was tempted to throw my hands up and chuck the girl outside in the freezing rain.


----------



## Locked

OHC your autos look real good...don't sweat the yellowing on the bottom leaves...it happens to all the autos I grow...they hve such a short lifespan that you will start to get more and more yellowing as the plant pushes on to it's end...just keep your ph stable and let them do their thing...I wld think you shld get about an ounce off each plant as they bulk up...


----------



## OldHippieChick

Thanks for checking in Hamster. 
Yeah, I'm not so worried about the yellowing. I've seen worse.:rofl: 
My goal this first grow is 2.5 oz from the three lil ones... That's about 40% of the breeders estimated high yeild. Time will tell. Can't wait....


----------



## 225smokestack

Looking real nice OHC!  As I have said before, you are gonna love the WR.


----------



## OldHippieChick

Hey 225
:48: 
How are things?
I'm feelin' all fuzzy toward my AWRs. They are so cute.  
But they smell like cat piss.... no joke. My plan is to blame it on the old dog. 
I was reading another old AWR GJ and that guy was pushing the harvest date out to 3 months and getting 40% ambers. I remember you harvested at 8ish weeks because of an out of town trip. I'm wondering if you regret not waiting till you got back home?


----------



## the chef

Gooooo white widow!  Keep wit it girl! Your doing great!


----------



## BBFan

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> If that ***** puts out in a respectable manner in another 5 weeks, I'll get past the attitude.


 
Dang girl- no respectable lady is going to give it up if you talk about her like that!  

Enjoyable read- great journal.  Good luck with them.

Hope you do better than your goal.


----------



## 225smokestack

Yea I do wish I pushed it to at least 9 weeks, I really wanted to get to 10 weeks.  But alas, like you said, I had to leave, but IMO the smoke was still great.  Just more heady than couch-lock stone.  

But my grow has started OK so far.  I will update in a couple hours.  Day 3 for RRF and almost Day 1 for my BK's


----------



## mojavemama

OH, I'm so impressed OHC Babe! Your plants are MUCH bigger than mine. I think transplanting is in order with mine today. They are still in one gallon containers, and I have 3 tall 2-gallon containers ready for them. You give me hope! Keep up the good work. For me, no more hermies this morning. I think we have the problem contained now. 

Big clapping and cheers for your auto girls!!!!!


----------



## OldHippieChick

G'morning Ladies and Gentlemen.
I'm scratching my head processing how I am going to hide my life from my boss. I work from my home office and the tent's in the office closet and the T5 is in an attached small bathroom.... boss is coming "sometime" next week to go over some procedure changes and to light a fire under my azzzzz. :huh: 
I thought if I ignored him he would go away. 

I got my first electric bill with the 600w going. WOW. $115 jump from last month. But it did get cold here and compared to last Dec use... it was an increase of right over 650 kw hrs. Fortunately the electric co chose this month to refund a $300 deposit I put down a few years ago so I ended up with a $45 credit.... 

Chef - I hope you are taking it easy today. Thanks for dropping by.  
BBFan: shhhhh don't tell her what I said. She's a total drama queen.  
225: I know I'm jumping ahead of myself but I'm already planning their execution and we still have weeks to go. :hubba: The tentative plan is to scatter out the dates and see what sort of variety I can get with these three. A nice fun Sat buzz would be cool but I like a zombie buzz at the end of the day, it keeps me off the streets at night...  

MojaveMama: Hey Lady :ciao: I do hope things are getting back to "normal" around your parts. Yes, get those autos into a bigger pot asap. Have they started their stretch? Are they flowering yet? Pics PLEASE. 

More later friends...
xox
OHC


----------



## 225smokestack

Doing different harvest dates sounds like a great idea! See which one you like the best.


----------



## legalize_freedom

Sounds like you got it going on OHC!  Don't sweat those lower leaves on the WW, they will never turn green again, as long as the new growth is looking good that is all that matters.  Like DOS says when she's dried and cured in her jars know one will ever realize she had some pale leaves.

As far as the boss goes, do you have another spot you can move them to when he/she shows up?  Will it be lights out time when he/she shows up?  If so shut the fan down and burn some incense or open a jar of Ona gel to get rid of any stank.  I would move things to a better spot for when he/she shows up though if it's possable.  Good Luck...and way to overcome your WW problems...In a few weeks you'll be smiling, glad that you didn't give into the urge to chuck her into the freezing rain.


----------



## OldHippieChick

Lf:rofl: 
"got it going on" ??????
I think I just don't have it in me to stress over it all lately. But thanks for the vote of confidence.... 
I keep things pretty stealth here with the tent inside the closet.... I can hide the T5 behind the shower curtain but will kill all lights and fans while he's here.


----------



## legalize_freedom

Yes sweetheart you heard me right!...laugh if you want...but I think you got it going on!  Especially now that your not letting it stress you!  That just proves to me that your one step further ahead than you were 2 weeks ago.  Stressing about it doesn't fix it.  I usually find things so much easier when I don't stress out over my mistakes...tell myself "that was stupid" learn my lesson and move on to the next stupid thing I'm about to do...lol.  You've at least got the excuse that your new to this to justify your mistakes...all I can do when I screw up is tell myself, you know better dumb a$$...still doesn't make me make any less mistakes.  

I was just trying to give ya a dang compliment...do I have to explain why???  sheesh...you had a problem, you figured it out, did what you could to fix it, and moved on....that is the work of a pro...

so laugh at me if you want...but I'm proud of the way you handled yourself...next time you handle yourself though at least get a web cam so we can all enjoy it....lol...good night. (L_F is baked and tired)


----------



## OldHippieChick

The last few weeks have been hard. I had to have my old dog put down yesterday. We stayed up all night and when I woke the tears finally came. He will be cremated tomorrow. I'll plant a Remember Me rose bush near the fence where he liked to visit with the neighbors dogs. His name was Chester. I would like to scatter his ashes into the soil as I plant the bush. I need to know if this would be toxic to the rose bush if anyone here knows...


----------



## monkeybusiness

WOW, im so very sorry OHC!! 
Losing a pet is devastating. Animals are such pure beings. You don't need to wonder what they are really like under their mask. There is no mask. They are who they are.
He has a beautiful aura about him! I'm glad you two were together for as long as you were. He was lucky to have someone to care about him as much as you obviously do.
Again, I'm so very sorry to hear this. Keep your chin up!


----------



## 225smokestack

So very sorry to hear about your loss!  You get so close to pets, it truly is devastating when you lose one.  He's adorable!  

And I don't think it would be toxic, I think you will be OK with the ashes.  Maybe someone can come in here and give you a more "professional" answer.

RIP Chester


----------



## ta2dguy

very sorry for your loss OHC. i have lost pets in the past and actually right now i got a 16 year old cat that is getting sick but thats my problem.i personally go with the burying route. i am no expert in the creamation area but i do know anything going into that oven is coming out pretty much safe. i found a quick thing to add to it...
Q. Do ashes pose a health or environmental hazard?

A. No, and neither does almost anything that's been exposed to an oven heated to nearly 2,000 degrees Fahrenheit. What remains after a cremation are inert fragments of bone - mostly calcium. Crematories then pulverize the fragments into smaller pieces. Depending on the crematory, what you'll get back will resemble anything from gray aquarium gravel to something like powdery concrete dust. 

i dont know if it helps but i would think it would be safe.

once again, i am sorry for your loss.


----------



## OldHippieChick

Thanks for the fast reply friends. Very helpful. I PMed Rosebud and she assures me she's done the same and all is good with the plan. My big concern was that I don't want to kill the bush out of ignorance. I know that wood ash will lower ph but couldn't find anything about animal ash. thanks.


----------



## FA$TCA$H

oh, OHC! i can't tell you how sorry i am. i know my pets are my 'kids', each one has it's own personality. my heart breaks for your loss.


----------



## Rosebud

The rose is a beautiful tribute to your good friend Chester. It is a very pretty rose and a beautiful dog. He looks like he was a happy boy in life with a twinkle in his eye. Thank you for sharing his picture.
You will never forget him. The rose will do great sharing the earth with Chester.


----------



## legalize_freedom

Awww crap!  I'm really sorry OHC!!! that sucks!  You know we have all been there at one time or another, so we can relate, but your the one feeling the pain...I wish I could help you in some way!  Hang in there turbo...you'll get through it!  I love my dogs more than people...they are the only ones I totaly confide in...time will heal the pain, but nothing can fix what your feeling now.  I'm truely sorry and my thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## OldHippieChick

You make a good point LF. Most of us have been through this. The last time this happened I went without a dog for seven years. This time, I was much more prepared to be his advocate. I don't have the guilt I carried the last time. We'll be ok. Thanks for the kindness everyone. 
Tomorrow we get back to growing.


----------



## OldHippieChick

Autos: Day 38
WW: Day 42

I wonder - does this WW look like she is behind where she should be at six weeks? The breeder says 8-9 weeks but many GJs here give the impression it could be 11+ weeks?

The autos have really stretched - heights range from 15" - 17" - 20"


----------



## 225smokestack

Autos looking real nice OHC!


----------



## legalize_freedom

WOW...no I don't think they look behind at all.  Mine just started the 6th week a few days ago, friday, and are said to be an 8 week finish.  Your buds are much bigger, and look alot more dense than what I'm dealing with at the moment. Of course mine are sativa's so they are not going to put out those types of buds.  I'd say your right on schedule, and they are looking really good, considering what they have been through.  How's the trich production?  I'm not seeing any sugar on the leaves...it could be from the camera, or my monitor though.  Are there trichs on the small leaves close to the buds?  Not that you can really do much about it if there isn't...I was just curious. 

They look good IMO...and are only going to develope more in the next couple or few weeks ...I've always found the last 2 weeks to be when they really beaf up and pack on the weight.  Give yourself a pat on the back...your doing a dang fine job!   Oh yeah....get that dang scope!  Your running out of time!  I don't like the ones that Radio Shack has although I know alot of folks use them.  IMO the 60x scope is just too much of a close up, I like my 30x jewelers loupe, or if I want to get a little closer up I have a 45x scope with 2 led lights.  The 60x is just too much for me, I don't need to see the cellular structure of the plant...lol.  Ebay has jewelers loupes for a few bucks...of all different magnifications...I don't know what will work best for your eye situation...but your gonna need something quick!

I just took another look at the closeup, and you got trichs...yyeeaaay.


----------



## OldHippieChick

Hey 225 - thanks man! Now be honest - don't those two tall autos look EXACTLY like those singing Christmas trees ???  

Thanks for the feedback LF.... I am so over the WW. I can't wait to see her hanging in the closet... will take your advice on the eBay jewelers loop. I have been noticing trichs on the leaves for weeks but I did a foliar feed of CalMg at least a week ago and I wonder if they don't wash off? I won't be doing it again.... was having a mothering moment. It passed.


----------



## BBFan

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> I have been noticing trichs on the leaves for weeks but I did a foliar feed of CalMg at least a week ago and *I wonder if they don't wash off?* I won't be doing it again.... was having a mothering moment. It passed.


 
No worries there OHC.  They won't wash off.

Beautiful work!


----------



## BBFan

If I may be so bold OHC- my guess would be exactly as long as you can wait!


----------



## OldHippieChick

BBFan said:
			
		

> If I may be so bold OHC- my guess would be exactly as long as you can wait!


ewwww that's gona be hard - not exactly what I wanted to hear.... maybe we can do this in stages.... I can't see this ol hippie going without. But I asked for a straight up answer didn't I BBFan? 
I'm having a  Ginsu Chef fantasy moment....


----------



## BBFan

You did.  And really, I have no idea what I'm talking about.

Go ahead, have your way with her (I mean that in a good way)!  The more I think about the possibilities here, the lower I go.  So, being you're such a wonderful lady, I'll leave it at that before I embarrass myself.

Have a great day OHC!


----------



## legalize_freedom

Come on BB...It can't be any worse than me asking her to use a web cam the next time she handles herself well...lol...sorry about that one OHC...sometimes I just can't help myself, and that just happened to be one of those nights when I should have been on the couch instead of the computer....way too many bowls full of Afghani...lol

I think I have seen most people chopping their WW around 10 weeks...but every plant is different...your just going to have to get that scope.  I got a real cute little 45x from ebay for .99 cents...lol...it cost 10.90 to ship, go figure...but it's like only an inch long folds in half, and has 2 little led lights on it...it works great for such a tiny little thing (thats what my gf always says to)


----------



## BBFan

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> it works great for such a tiny little thing (thats what my gf always says to)


 
Come on now LF- we're turning OHC's thread into something it shouldn't be.  But that is funny.

Please resume normal programming.  Forgive the interruption OHC!


----------



## OldHippieChick

:ignore: :ignore: lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalal :ignore: :ignore: 

Autos ROCK :yay:


----------



## Locked

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> :ignore: :ignore: lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalal :ignore: :ignore:
> 
> *Autos ROCK* :yay:



Rock on!!!


----------



## the chef

Sweet jeebus OHC! Ladies are looking beautiful!


----------



## legalize_freedom

Sorry


----------



## OldHippieChick

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Sorry


  :confused2: Son, stop that freakin' pollygizin' - or at least - screw up proper first. What's that you say? Don't know what a proper screw up is ? NO WORRIES - I'll let you know when you cross that bridge.... 
:hitchair::doh::cry::huh::stoned::rant::chuck: :hairpull: :angrywife:
xox
OHC


----------



## OldHippieChick

I'm stoned:ccc: :ciao:


----------



## legalize_freedom

Well...I didn't want to come across as rude...I think you knew I was only jokin...just don't want to clutter up your journal with my jokin around...lol.


Whatcha stoned on????


----------



## 225smokestack

PICS PLZ!!! haha


----------



## Locked

Looks like the crowd is starting to gather and demand pics.....I hope there is not a full on riot....


----------



## the chef

Riot....riot you say? Do we need a call to cannaemergency-11? They dogs are ready......ok 2 dogs and a gerbil......ok 1 wiener dog and a rabid parakeet, but he knows parrot fu'.


----------



## OldHippieChick

Settle down you wanna be hippie protesters! You crazy rabids - I'm impressed with your self restraint especially knowing that you're packing a parrot who knows parrot fu'. 

Didn't y'all just notice that I posted pics TWO days ago? I've had you on my mind Chef.... I took a 'nap" this afternoon - bad girl. I dreamed of hermies on my WW and I'v been having Ginsu Knife thoghts..... I sat in the tent late last night scouting for them and found nothing.... but I'll be back on patrol in a few minutes. The WW has a ton of yellow leaves but I'm sick of being worried about her chronic condition. I feel like she will be OK if I just carry on - since she's so close to the end. Today is 6 weeks and 2 days.  A friend found a 30x scope with led light and free shipping for me... will order it tonight. I snapped some weird orange pics in the tent last night so will attach them to calm the masses. 

The AUTOS are freaks! I read that these wouldn't get taller than 14" (more or less). My tall one is going to be one long stalk at 20". I don't understand - I don't think I'm promoting stretch because I keep the T5 2" from the top. I have to keep some distance because it's grown into the bulbs three times and each time it scorches a tad... When the tent's on, they go under the 600W so they are getting light 24/0.

I've read that there's no benefit to 24/0 but I'm being a rebel. The breeder says 20/4 and all the auto gurus her are on 20/4 but I cna't find anywhere that a dark period is required? Since the extra 4 hrs of electricity is under the T5s I can't see that it's going to cost me a LOT more on energy consumption.... All I know is these three - including the RUNT have all exceeded the breeders height description and buds are a poppin all around. My friend Bobby mentioned that a dark period would benefit the plants - that rest was needed? However, he's never grown autos so perhaps it's just hard for a real/reg grower to imagine.... Maybe I will do a light schedule comparison if my seed breed goes well and I get a decent stock of auto seeds to play with. 

Another forum member here just posted that he ordered some auto MI5(?). They sound like the bomb.... so will be watching his GJ to see if they are all that. Might have to try some variety while the seeds age...

*LF: "whatcha stoned on????" *- something labeled AV - I think he told me it was Avalanche? I found very little on it with just a Google search but it made me real stupid and killed my communication skills :stoned: 

*225: :lama: PICS PLZ"* All I have at the moment are some ORANGE tent shots... just filler - hope it'll hold you over till I get some weekend time or things slow down here? The tent shot was just me fooling' around when I was hermie hunting last night.

*Hey Hamster: * I'm thinking I need to bring in a comfy couch for the guys.... beer and Chex party mix? 

*Chef:* :rofl: :ciao: I am dieing to see this rabid parrot. toooo funny -lmao XOX

Where's BBFan? and Ca$h ? Monkey Business?  :ciao: 
:48: 

OK here's a cheap shot......


----------



## the chef

I'll have to look fer a good pick! You must resist the ginsu:chuck: . I've got that damn thai super skunk that's still going and she has lost a good portion of her fan leaves. Was gonna chop her and call it quits but she's getting fatter buds everyday! Rooting fer ya OHC. Btw the parakeeet is teach a parrot with a lisp:huh: :laugh:


----------



## legalize_freedom

OHC...just imagine that 20" cola from that auto in a few weeks!

Your buddy saying that they require rest, is probably refrencing Jorge C?  I know that I used to do veg at 18/6 because Jorge in his previouse editions for his grow bible always said that the plant needed time to rest to produce sugars and what not...I thought this for a long time.  I bought his most up to date edition, because my old one had become pretty tattered, and the new one had alot of new stuff plus alot more color photos.  I was surprised when reading this current edition that he has changed his thoughts on the 18/6 light schedule, saying that he can offer no proof that the plant needs the rest, and that many sucsesful growers have been doing 24 hrs with no problems.  

So if your buddy is going by Jorge's teachings, or if whoever taught him went by it...you can let them know that he has changed his attitude about the 24 hr light cycle...tell them to update their library...lol. I was surprised when I read that he admitted he was wrong...he doesn't seem like the type to do that easily.  

I don't know crap about auto's ...what schedule does Ham run?  I can't imagine that 24 hrs of light would hurt it either...but I don't know.


----------



## ta2dguy

not bad for a cheap shot OHC. it looks like there are going to be some nice colas there once they fill in. congrats on getting them this far, now to the finish. happy growing.


----------



## BBFan

So you ready for the boss' visit or did that already happen?

Have you thought about raising up the autos to keep them even with the ww?


Ahh OHC, always such eloquence in your writings!

Love the new signature, too!


----------



## fruity86

hey OHC how far are the autos now and i see there a nice size good job


----------



## monkeybusiness

holy smokes, look at the size of those autos! Sweeeeeeet. And your white widow is filling in nice too huhn? Won't be long now, you'll be have a little angel on one shoulder and a little devil on the other, fighting over whether you should pinch a little sample. Juuuuuuuust a little taste..


----------



## legalize_freedom

Whats up chicky??? you out of town for the weekend???  No pics???


----------



## Tact

Pics pics pics, got my WR @ week 2 of flowering, show me the future! :hubba:


----------



## nvthis

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Autos: Day 38
> WW: Day 42
> 
> I wonder - does this WW look like she is behind where she should be at six weeks? The breeder says 8-9 weeks but many GJs here give the impression it could be 11+ weeks?
> 
> The autos have really stretched - heights range from 15" - 17" - 20"


 
Looking really great there OHC! Hopefully that'll be enough to carry you through to the next round! Looks like some choice smoke girl. This your 2nd grow? What do you have on deck?

Sorry to hear about your friend. The ashes should be fine. Just remember they will be some what higher in ph (alkaline) and adjust accordingly. But, they should help to produce some beautiful roses..eace: 

Think I'll tag along for the rest of this one...


----------



## OldHippieChick

*Day 51 into Flowering for the White Widow *
*Day 47 for the Auto White Russians 
*
Greetings Friends,
Sorry to take so long to update my GJ and respond to you all. No excuse, just being weird and withdrawn. I've been lurking but trying to distract myself with other projects. The waiting and watching the calendar is killing me. It's worse than waiting for Christmas when you are 5 yrs old. 

No big epiphanies or revelations going on.... I'm a tad stressed over the yellowing on the autos. It's gotten a lot worse since the last report. I'd guess that 1/3 of the growth and almost all the first fan leafs are yellow on the autos. It's like deja vu  with the WW all over again. I think I will go another route next grow. Less time between watering and a different soil mix and start veg nutes at least a week earlier.... This pic is from two days ago.... 

More later. Sorry - not feeling chatty. It'll pass. 


			
				the chef said:
			
		

> You must resist the ginsu


 Hey Chef - I'm resisting..... but ordered the scope and trimming clippers. Counting the days on the WW. She's walking The Green Mile soon.....


			
				legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> OHC...just imagine that 20" cola from that auto in a few weeks!
> what schedule does Ham run?  I can't imagine that 24 hrs of light would hurt it either...but I don't know.


LF I honestly can't imagine a 20" cola even from the "stick".... I also read up on the Jorge bible lighting 24/0 revised theory.... I'm with you. I think Hamster does a 20/4 light schedule.... He may (if I recall, do 24/0 the first few weeks). Thanks for checking in on me LF. I really am OK, just been a tad anti social lately..... 


			
				ta2dguy said:
			
		

> not bad for a cheap shot OHC. it looks like there are going to be some nice colas there once they fill in. congrats on getting them this far, now to the finish. happy growing.


Well thanks for the kind words ta2dguy! I really don't see much fill in action since the last update. Having no experience, I really don't know how to gauge the growth so far, looking forward to the back side of this experience. "Happy growing" to you to. 


			
				BBFan said:
			
		

> So you ready for the boss' visit or did that already happen?
> 
> Have you thought about raising up the autos to keep them even with the ww?
> 
> 
> Ahh OHC, always such eloquence in your writings!
> 
> Love the new signature, too!


 Hey BBFan 
Regarding the bosses visit....after much soul searching, I decided I didn't want him coming to my house for a "training" session. It's my home and I think it's creepy having a boss come here. I talked to a couple of other people who have similar work arrangements and all agreed, there are boundaries. The guy has a maid service, a downstairs office and the accounting/bookkeeper comes every Thur. so I suggested that if he wants to meet up, I'd come to his house.... he responded with a generic "we'll work it out". He hasn't mentioned it again since then. 
Yes, I've thought about raising the autos.... (you are so diplomatic ). That was just a funk shot of them when I was messin' in the tent... I usually have them on a 8" tall shelf and I have to raise the runt auto with an upside down bowl. Now when the lights go off in the daytime I carry the autos to the bathtub and put them under the T5. I have the T5 on a yoyo and I have it hanging at about a 35 degree incline so it's less than 2" above all three tops. I assume that's OK since I see loads of people using these for side lighting.

Eloquence? Sorry hun, off my game a bit tonight. But I've had you on my mind.... your statement in another forum thread about the Fed being independent of the government. (Otohhh - dangling participle?) I can only partially agree as I (and some educators) see it as a pseudo independent body as it is ultimately accountable to congress, it's director and officers appointed by the President and confirmed by the Senate and all serving a set term in "office". I appreciate the comment and it has sparked much reading on my part.... but since in the end its spending/bailouts/ funds of last resort are paid by the taxpayers my position stands for now. We must agree to disagree.  Thanks for the sig comment.... swiped it from a blog entry titled: Old Hippie Chick. 


			
				fruity86 said:
			
		

> hey OHC how far are the autos now and i see there a nice size good job


Hey Fruity - thanks for the kudos. Day 47 on the autos. These are supposed to be ready in 70 days - so maybe another 2.5-3 weeks.  I have tried willing them to early maturity with the powers of my mind - but my mind drifts so it's not working so much as far as I can tell.... time. grrrrr


			
				monkeybusiness said:
			
		

> Won't be long now, you'll be have a little angel on one shoulder and a little devil on the other, fighting over whether you should pinch a little sample. Juuuuuuuust a little taste..


I'm already there monkeybusiness... dangerously close to running out of smoke even with the help of a kind benefactor. I will soon learn the difference in taste between a quick dry and a properly cured bud..... all in the name of "research" and for the good of science (are you buying any of this crap?) .


			
				Tact said:
			
		

> Pics pics pics, got my WR @ week 2 of flowering, show me the future!


I don't know just how much you can gauge a regular WR against an AUTO WR Tact.... I'd think your regular grow would whoop the dew off my auto yeild... but here's pics from two days ago at day 45. Thanks for checking in on me Tact. VERY TACKY of me being gone for so long. 


			
				nvthis said:
			
		

> Looking really great there OHC! Hopefully that'll be enough to carry you through to the next round! Looks like some choice smoke girl. This your 2nd grow? What do you have on deck?
> 
> Think I'll tag along for the rest of this one...


Hi ya NV, Thanks for coming by. No, this is my first grow. It's just the one WW that's just started it's 8th week in flowering and the three Auto WRs on the tail end of their 7th week with a 10 week projected harvest date. I'll be germinating 10 Auto AK47 seeds in the next 10+ days for my next grow. I also hope that this batch will hold me over..... lost my long time source of low grade smoke a few months back. I decided I'm to old to go looking for someone new so I took matters into my own hands.... Thanks for the kind words, we are adjusting to the change. The rose is due to be delivered the last of this month in time for a early March planting. Hope you stop in again NV.


----------



## IRISH

hey HC...looks good. i never took my ww's past 9. chopped the dank up right at 9...best i've had so far...and theres been alot of close 2nds of late...don't fret on the yellowing, it's right where you want it now...you can put that cal mag down anytime now...how you diggin the FN? pretty simple, eh?...just make sure you shake the bejeesus out of it...lol...

can we see a pic of the entire ww???...Irish...


----------



## OldHippieChick

Hi Irish 
Good to know about the 9 weeks... Scopes are on the way so will use that as a guide.... I didn't know which was best so ordered a 30X pocket and a 60x-100x as well. I might harvest in phases if the trichs tell me to..... Was wondering about the CalMag and when to pull back and start the flushing. The FN is about as simple as it gets so no complaints here. 
Good to see you here Irish. 
Here's the pics you requested. Be kind. She looks rough to me. But I do think the buds look smokeable.... tell me what you think.
I'm a tad worried that the lack of fan leafs will delay the harvest date but there's not much I can do about that. I will have a better idea of where I stand after I get the scopes in hand.... more later.
xox
OHC


----------



## Tact

Woah, these two sets of pics are very different, what is going on!


----------



## OldHippieChick

Tact said:
			
		

> Woah, these two sets of pics are very different, what is going on!


OK you are freakin' me out Tact! Are you saying the autos look way "different" from last posted pics? I assume "different" means bad? Sometimes the forum posting is so limited - wish we had chat right about...... NOW!


----------



## nvthis

YOOOOO! That looks like a pretty solid bud tree there OHC. WW @ 51 days I would say it looks like the leaves are a little more wasted then they oughta be, but..... You ain't growing that to smoke no leaves, are ya? (no matter what mgfcom says... ) The buds look fine. 

Getting ready to pop some auto Ak huh? This dude was just finishing up this grow when I first signed on here at MP. Very informative gj, I dug it up for ya! Don't know whatever happened to him... He won BPOTM and then just vanished??? Anyway, thought you might like to take a gander..

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27951&highlight=auto+ak


----------



## OldHippieChick

Hey thanks NV - I agree - the WW does look way rough. I was tempted to toss her into the freezing rain more than once..... but then after reading all of mgfcoms sound advice, I sat down and smoked some male leafs and all was well with the universe.:holysheep: 
If I were to critique my growing, I'd say I need to water more often to compensate for the low humidity my central heat seems to produce... I'd start nutes a full week + sooner..... I'd have gone with a bigger pot for the WW. I'd rearrange my exhaust where it goes into the attic instead of the office before the next grow. I am not strong on DIY but its' gota be done. 
I'm seriously not expecting an impressive dry weight yield on this grow.... it's been to crazy... less than ideal and less than healthy looking plants. On the up side, no sign of hermies so props to the breeder for solid genetics for sure. 

Thanks for the link on the Auto AK47 GJ. I found it a couple of weeks ago and have been referencing it for my next auto adventure. I'm also going to be using HIE and BigFunGirls GJs as reference. HIEs breed for seeds last yr was the reason I ordered the regular auto AK47 seeds.... more later.


----------



## BBFan

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Hey thanks NV - I agree - the WW does look way rough. I was tempted to toss her into the freezing rain more than once..... but then *after reading all of mgfcoms sound advice, I sat down and smoked some male leafs and all was well with the universe*.:holysheep:


 
Now that's some funny stuff right there OHC!  You still got it!  

I don't know your consumption needs, but I think you'll end up with a decent yield.  For your first grow indoors, I'd say they look great.  There's a learning curve to everything.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## legalize_freedom

I agree with BBfan...your WW doesn't look like a hightimes centerfold, but she definately looks better than what I pulled off on my first indoor project, and I have alot of yrs of outdoor growing experience.  I think the outdoor thing screwed me up on my indoor attempt...thinking this should be a piece of cake, lol..I found out different.  I think she looks fine!  Especially considering the problems you had at the beginning.

I think your auto's should fill in nicely....they look a little further off than 2.5 weeks to me, but I've never grown an auto either...but all those little buds on the main should grow together along that stalk makeing a nice cola I would think...thats how it works with regular plants anyway.

I'm glad to hear your okay OHC!  I can understand being anti-social!  I'm that way with the real world.  I was just makeing sure you were okay...miss your input on things is all, you usually put a smile on my face...and I've been missing that for the few days you been hiding out...but you do what you need to do sister!  Hang in there!


----------



## FA$TCA$H

i think the WW looks great! but then what do i know?!  
lookin at my appt book......just happen to be free on the day of 'the green mile' let me know...$$


----------



## IRISH

HC. ya know, you can try a sample, and see if it's to your liking right now. yes. right now this very minute!!! sounds like you need it more than any other here atm...

that plant, imho, looks finished...i have done ww, that was done in 8 weeks, and it was very dank...

go cut a small lower, pop her in the oven for 1 in, 1 out. 1 in, 1 out on 300, on a piece of aluminum foil...

it's ok. you won't hurt her. run along now child...lol...

serious. she's got that womanly glow to her. you know the one? the one when a woman first finds out shes with child, that has been trying for 5 years. yes. that glow. i can see it clearly now...

hope that meter gets there soon, cause i say your window is open...

((( oh hey, i am sorry about your child , Chester, hon. my 'lil woman, and i, know that pain all to well. we have two that we have to make a decision on soon. it don't get any easier with the passing days. the last one, floored me. became a recluse for 6 months. blackened out the entire world. awoke one morning, to sounds of scratching on my front door. i opened it, and the most beautiful rott/lab pup shot in the house like she was home. and she was. then, in came my 'ol coon dog. he brought her home to us. never found out from where. that was almost 12 years ago. she is 12, he is 18...and here we are, awaiting the strength to make the decision again. i know pain. it's a constant companion...)))...

with that said, go cut a sample, and indulge with my lil woman, and myself. yes. right now. this one is for Chester HC...Irish, and the missus...


----------



## CungaBreath

Hey OHC looks like you made it...woo hoo!  They look like some dank buds to me. You should be a proud mama for sure  and I'm sure the smoke will keep you going into the next grow.

:2940th_rasta:

PS...I'll let you know when the Bud Porn comes out


----------



## OldHippieChick

OK it dawned on me when I pulled out the ten finger calculator that the autos still have 22 days + according to the breeders description so 70-(47+1)= 22 so at least three weeks on the autos.... and I read on the web another GJ where this auto strain was taken to 12 weeks... so I guess we are looking at the end of February or longer. *So I agree LF*, she looks farther out. 

I confess - when I first read *Irish'* post I wondered what was up with that? I guess I just got used to all his advice to Chef to refrain.... So I kept thinking I'd wait till the scopes got here before taking a sample... but then after lights went on last night I sat outside the tent doing my hermie watch and thinking.... (o ohhh). 

I just couldn't see plucking off the fluffy popcorn near the bottom but I spotted this lil promising bud-ett  around the mid way down portion way in the interior. So I plucked her only to find she was really two popcorn mini buds... She quick dried into one small bowl full. I was a bit skeptical as I lit her up. Bongs are hard on me and I prefer a joint but there wasn't enough there to roll. The first two small hits were very smooth but didn't do anything for me. The third hit made me cough so I sat it down till my lungs were settled because I didn't want to confuse hyperventilation or oxygen deprivation with a real buzz. After that, things moved along nicely and I realized I was getting a buzz. It was a clear headed body buzz. I didn't melt into the furniture and become one but I did stay quite still. I was still stoned when I went to bed an hr later but I'm not ready to say this WW is where I want her. So the little taste was nice and certainly not a waste of good smoke, but I'm holding off for the trich viewing. As Irish says the window is open, but I think I've got plenty of time to decide on a chop date. I'm leaning toward a two or three tier cutting because I see some lower buds beefing up and they might benefit from a few days of better lighting... 
It was a bit surreal smoking my own. If I'd bought it, I wouldn't complain at all, But since I know this is supposed to be some kick butt medical grade weed, it's worth waiting on for a bit longer.  

*BBFan* my consumption is light compared to most here but average for a daily smoker .... I used to smoke two a day (lunch and evening) but over the last few months I'm smoking one healthy size joint a day. I consume about a pound a year, more or less. 

I don't dare expect a QP out of these four plants after seeing what it takes to fill a bowl with the quick dry. So I will need to get going with another grow mid month.  I think I will go ahead and order some Fem auto AK47 seeds to beef up this next grow and fill the tent to capacity. I keep reading elsewhere that the reg auto seed male ratio is high and I don't want to keep running the tent without it being fuller.

Hey *ca$h *- how are you holding up lately? I see you picked up on my "The Green Mile" reference. I thought it was apropos. 

Not so fast *CungaBreath....* I'm thinking another 3+ weeks on the autos. The WW is on the verge but this really was supposed to be an AUTO GJ ..... Next grow is going to be strictly autos. 

more later -have a great day people. 
:aok: 
:48:


----------



## Rusty Gribble

just dropped in to say great grow OHC. looking real good.


----------



## ta2dguy

things look good OHC. the ww  in my eyes is almost ready like you say but if i may make a suggestion, why not take 1/3 of her now, 1/3 in 5 days and the rest of her 5 days after that. that would give you a nice variety of smoke from the one plant and also let you know where it is with that strain that you like the buzz and from now on you have a good estimate of when to pick that flavour..... just an idea . whatever you decide to do i hope you enjoy it . congrats on the ww and good luck with the autos. happy growing.


----------



## FA$TCA$H

sounds like yer gettin over the 'new mommie' jitters. the WW is lookin good rite where she should be. now, go with the advice from IRISH, and yu'll have some jars full of great smoke to choose from. let the autos do their thing. you have already criticed your grow and have a good idea what you would do differently next round. the AKs sound like a nice way to fill the tent.
welcome to your newest addiction.......home grown!   $$


----------



## OldHippieChick

OK this was the tallest cola - weighed 1&5/8 oz and I'm doing a quick dry on it - how is this trimming compared to where it should be? Current weight partially dry is 1/2oz and I'm thinking it'll be 1/4 oz completely dry... first time trimming - I confess, I never really paid much attention to how much leaf matter is acceptable..... no experience with hash either. Open to suggestions and will be reading up the next few days.


----------



## the chef

Very nice OHC ! Hash is simple if ya got the bags. Enjoy your smoke!


----------



## BBFan

Congratulations on your first (partial) chop OHC!  Looks like a darn fine trim job from where I'm sitting.

I'm assuming you're in need right now and that's the reason for the quick dry?  You plan on continuing the chop now or testing her out to see if you want to take her further?

Congrats.  Peas on OHC's house.


----------



## Locked

Your trim job looks fine OHC...everyone has their own preference on the style of trimming.. I like to leave a lil bit more leaf on then most. Congrats on the first step of harvesting...I usually take the main cola and any other mature looking buds and then let the rest of the plant alone for a cpl days while some of the newly exposed buds get some time in the "sun" to plump up and mature. Your autos shld fill in nicely as well in the next 3 weeks. Good job even with all the adversity you faced....I think it will not be until you start your next grow before you realize just how much you actually learnt on your first grow...It's like being a baby and taking your first steps..you know that first fall is not to far off from those first steps...and a second and third fall....


----------



## OldHippieChick

BBFan said:
			
		

> Congratulations on your first (partial) chop OHC!  Looks like a darn fine trim job from where I'm sitting.
> 
> I'm assuming you're in need right now and that's the reason for the quick dry?  You plan on continuing the chop now or testing her out to see if you want to take her further?
> 
> Congrats.  Peas on OHC's house.


Thanks Chef and Hamster and BBFan! 
Yeah I am really low on smoke but feel like I can hold off for a decent cure with a 1/4 on hand. This quick dry left an aftertaste that I'm not digging but the buzz (as far as I can recall) wasn't half bad. I ended up freaking out a bit and just pinched a couple joints off the big one when she was still a bit damp. I hung her in the closet overnight and then put her into a gallon freezer bag this morning.... no jars....will get out in a bit and pick some up. 

I'm going to assume that a good flush and proper curing will improve the taste. This is probably the piney taste others here mention. The weight of this bud after I pinched off enough for two fattys and discarded extra stem was 1/4 oz on the kitchen scale.... not real scientific as it just goes down to 1/8 oz but good enough for a hobby grower for now. 

Auto pic update....
Much yellowing. Some beefing up but not near what I want considering what I've learned this week about dry weight yeild. With smoke in the house though, I'm willing to go a good 12 weeks if that's what it takes. HOWEVER, what's the point of 12 weeks for an AUTO when I can get some regular plants to mature with just a few more weeks? hmmmm we will see how it plays out over the next few weeks.


----------



## Locked

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> HOWEVER, what's the point of 12 weeks for an AUTO when I can get some regular plants to mature with just a few more weeks? hmmmm we will see how it plays out over the next few weeks.



Yeah 12 weeks on an Auto is crazy...mine don't usually go longer then 60 days...don't gve up on autos yet OHC...there are strains out there that finish earlier...Russian Rocket Fuel is one.


----------



## tcbud

*Looking excellent OHC, congrats on the Harvest!*

Those autos look wonderful, are you going to grow some outdoor this summer?  Have not kept up with every page here...so excuse me if I ask a question that has already been answered.


----------



## OldHippieChick

Thanks Hamster and TCBud - 
Ham - this auto is a ten week strain. However, I read on another forum that a guy went 12 weeks to get 20% trichs. Many other GJs talk about never getting past milky trichs with autos... so I was preparing myself for worst case scenario. 

Since I already have the seeds and the plan, for sure I will follow through with the auto AK47 grow. Maybe by then I'll have a clearer impression of autos as a resource... 

TCBud - it's all good - this is def a long winded GJ.....
I don't know where I stand on an outdoor auto grow. I think by the time the auto seeds I'm gona breed are cured enough, it'll be the heat of summer here. I can't find any justification for growing outdoors here in the southern USA. Temps in the high 90s+ for three months solid.... lower yeilds reported outdoors, a multitude of new pest issues.... do I sound negative? Hmmm if I make a haul on the seeds I may just give it a go just for kicks. But I'm not scattering out store bought auto seeds just for kix. The jury is still out. 

Thanks for the pos feedback guys. 
much love.
xox
OHC


----------



## Locked

I think you will hve great success with the auto ak-47 OHC...it is kinda strange that I seem to get tagged as the auto guy and yet I hve not grown the auto ak-47 out yet... Even though I hve not grown it yet I really think it is one of if not the best auto strains out there right now...hvy yields and great smoke.
I wld not sweat amber trichs too badly on the autos...I also hve had trouble getting them to go real amber...I usually take them when they are at least all cloudy with some amber...smoke has always been good anyway...


----------



## Rusty Gribble

that nugget looks real nice! dont be so self conscious about the trim   looks quite nice to me! good job!


----------



## OldHippieChick

wally150 said:
			
		

> that nugget looks real nice! dont be so self conscious about the trim   looks quite nice to me! good job!


Oh man Wally - don't tell me that - I told someone just this morning that I am the female "Dude" from the Big Lebowski - don't encourage me - I'm a professional amateur  slacker..... 

I agree Ham - if you're going to hold onto your Auto King crown - maybe it's time you get to know an AK47 up close..... I hear they are the largest plant and heaviest yeild in the auto group. Also, it's my understanding that they are the most stable strain? Still, there's plenty of talk about the high male to female ratio with the reg seeds so I'm skitzing on possibly ordering maybe 5 fem seeds to make sure the tent is full. With everything being on the same time schedule, maybe I can bring in my T5 for side lighting.... 

So here is the second cola harvest pic. I took the majority census and totally slacked on the trimming.... taking a traditional route to see if I can improve on the taste and aroma. I'm doing a six gallon flush in the morning.... gona try several scenarios with this cure to find my "happy place". 
The last pic is Boo peaking into the drying closet.... this is his first grow as well and he watches everything with much interest.


----------



## the chef

Noice!...Um....i've never smoked black hair before   run boo!


----------



## Rusty Gribble

awwwwwwwwwww cute dog OHC! how old?


----------



## legalize_freedom

awww boo wants a hit!  cute dog...and your slacker job still looks better than mine...lol...I hate trimming!  I usualy start out with the best of intentions, but 1/2 way through the first plant I give up, and say screw it, I'll clip these off before I smoke it...lol...(not really) I trim in cycles.  Leaving all the smaller sugar leaf on to help slow dry it.  then I will clip alot of that off before putting into the paper bag, and then another tidying up trim before going into the jars.  The only other person that has any quantity of my grow is my sick brother, and if he don't like it he can trim it himself!....lol...what does he expect from me and for free???

Glad things are looking up for you!  Congrats on YOUR harvest!


----------



## OldHippieChick

Chef - Boo was my flea market Cajun puppy. Wally -he's 22 months old. He was bought for Chester. I got this crazy idea into my head that Chester needed a playmate to make him feel young again. The novelty wore off in about a week. He did make Chester's last year more exciting but I suspect Ches woulda preferred boredom over a bratty puppy. All my dogs had always been second hand rescue dogs till Boo. He is a total Mommas boy and the happiest dog I've ever known. He counts his toys like a rich man counts his coin. He was recently the cause of scandal when he broke into the neighbor dogs yard and swiped NINE squeaky toys - if it were not so funny, I might have been mad. He has been a great comfort to me since I had to put Chester down. 

OK it's time to learn a bit about hash making or at least the proper storing of trimmings. I think I prefer my bush well trimmed  (     THG - I couldn't help myself - you crack me up....).


----------



## Tact

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> He was recently the cause of scandal when he broke into the neighbor dogs yard and swiped NINE squeaky toys - if it were not so funny, I might have been mad.



LMAO! The heist of the century. What a maverick, GETTIN' ALL MAVERICKY!


----------



## legalize_freedom

There are some good video's on you tube for makeing hash...subcool has a series that explain bubble bags to a "T"

We bought a puppy for our old rescued dog to...lol...she hates him!  He wants to play, and she just wants to be left alone.  She tells him though, she may only have a few teeth in her head, but she knows how to use them in a flash if Froto gets to close to her while she's napping.  She's about half his size, but she makes up for it in bitchyness...lol...I will be a wreck when this old girl leaves us!


----------



## BBFan

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> OK it's time to learn a bit about hash making or at least the proper storing of trimmings. I think I prefer my bush well trimmed  (     THG - I couldn't help myself - you crack me up....).


 
You nasty girl!

I don't think you'll have enough for a decent run of bubble hash.  Throw the trim in the freezer (fresh, not dried) and save it up to add to your next batch.

Isn't that being a little indulgent- buying a pet for your pet?


----------



## tcbud

Just as bushes have all style of trims, so does pot.  If I know the "lets call him bob" is gonna be smoking a lot of it, he gets a trim with more leaf matter, as he says it is All good.  Me, I trim what I am gonna smoke to a farethewell.  I want only trich covered greenery smoke going down into my lungs.

Save that trim till you got an ounce or so and try putting it in with some vodka to cover, then.....let it sit, for a month or so....then, put it in a bowl and let it evaporate.  Makes some awesome oily hash.  I got a peice about half inch around from some of my NL trim.

I got to spread some rep around too....


----------



## Rusty Gribble

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> OK it's time to learn a bit about hash making or at least the proper storing of trimmings. I think I prefer my bush well trimmed  (     THG - I couldn't help myself - you crack me up....).



bush well trimmed? doesnt sound like a hippy to me!!!!!!


----------



## OldHippieChick

OK - will do. I havn't saved any leaf matter yet but will freeze from here on out. I am a bit confused though. Some here say not to freeze the bud because it damages the trichs.... but we freeze the leafs for hash? hmmmm.


----------



## BBFan

Hi OHC!

Moving right along I see.  Freezing buds/trim will make the capitate stalked trichs more brittle and therefore easier to "break off" for bubble type hash.

Don't bump and grind them (hehe) while frozen or move them around alot in the freezer and they'll be fine.

I've never frozen bud for long term storage- I prefer just to keep them in jars- but I always keep my trim frozen (fresh) till I have enough for a worthwhile bubble run.

Good day!


----------



## legalize_freedom

YUP...exactly what BB said....the freezing of trim just makes the trichs easier to break off I believe....this is the only thing I use the freezer for, is trim and popcorn that i'm going to make hash out of.


----------



## OldHippieChick

Day 57 Auto WRs
Day 61 White Widow Step Child

I had every intention to post updated pics but found my batteries both in the camera and in the charger were all dead.... so will try again this evening. 

To any newbs who read this later on....  I'd suggest anyone spend the extra bucks to upgrade from a scope to one of those cool ones that allows you to take pics so you can post them here to get others opinions on your trichs. I have fumbled for a week with trying to get a decent trich shot.....

The WW smoke high is freakin out there man. I don't know any better word to describe the high except to say it comes in waves.... it reminds me of this feeling I have had when I drank a bit to much.... going along just fine, all happy and good, then this wave starts coming.... You know what to expect, you know if you crest the wave everything is all good.... you hold onto the arm of the chair, close your eyes and wait it out. It's like a roller coaster. A bit sickening but you can't help it.... the rush is worth it. If this were my only weed, I'd say chop it now. But since I am assuming the auto smoke won't be as strong.... I'm gona push this out a tad and see just how sick this one can get.... I'll chop the three remaining secondary colas Sunday night and that'll give me a nice even canopy for the bottom half of the plant to trich out over the next week or more. There's a bluish tint to the buds now. Hmmmm much respect for the WW.  She's not great on yield but I'd assume a more experienced grower could pump out some weight on this one. 

The autos are now at the start of the ninth week. they look very thorny but I still see gaps in the main cola. I fed them today and might feed one more time. Pics late tonight or by tomorrow AM for sure. 

Things are wrapping up with this grow so I have started my planning on the next grow - autos for seeds. I've got my ten regular Auto AK47 seeds but I am determined to fill the tent from here on out. So I went ahead and placed an order for ten fem auto AK47s from Attitude via the new site banner as a back up....  
10) Lowlife Automatic White Russian Feminized
1) UFO # 1 Green House Kings Kush Feminized
1) UFO#2 Green House Seeds The Church Feminized
1) UFO#3 Green House Seeds White Widow Feminized

I think I will start by dropping 5 reg seeds Sunday.... just in case I screw up I want a shot at doing it again so don't wana drop all ten at once.... I can deal with a week between harvests since all will be on the same light schedule. 

I'm debating on how I am going to pull off this breeding. It might sound a bit to simplistic but I'm seriously considering just putting a male and female out on the back side of the house way far away from a door or my traffic... could build a temporary barricade to keep the pup out .....  and hose the area and yard down after they have had a chance to do their thing. That side is super private but gets little sunshine being only 8' wide. The neighbor on that side is a "natural" gardener.... he's filled that side of his house with a bunch of thorny tall indigenous  plants that create a natural 8' wide security hedge along his property line and in front of all his side windows. So I feel confident he is not going to be able to peek through the fence slats and see what's going on. He is anti pot. Anyway - it's all in the skitz planning stage this week. Will tighten up the plan soon after I pick a few seed breeders brains.... 

Putting the hash aspirations on hold. Will just freeze till I get a good oz of leafage - thanks for the feedback guys.


----------



## OldHippieChick

Wow - just noticed I ordered the wrong Autos lol.
Oh well - I bet attitude can fix it for me. If not, no big deal.


----------



## warfish

Sounds like that WW is going to be some great smoke   I am going to have to come back tonight so I can see a pic of her, hehe  

I know what you mean on the scope thing   I have been battling mine for awhile now, sigh.  I think I am going to have to break down and get one of those you are talking about


----------



## legalize_freedom

Hey...bummer on the pics...I'll check back later.  Great to hear that your liking your WW!

For the breeding I think your right on all you really have to do is keep your male out there until he's shedding pollen, take your donor girl out to him to spend the day rollin in pollen.  Spritz her down good and put her back into the lights.  The male really needs very little to shed so not so intense light will be fine for him, and the girl will be back in the house in no time, basking under your artificial sunlight.  You'll have seeds for a long time this way to...I think your on to something hot-rod!

Anyway...........I'll check back tonight to drool on the keyboard

Thanks for the update....hope things are going smooth for you!


----------



## OldHippieChick

OK sorry for the wait on the pics....
Here we are. 
The Autos this AM.
The WW pre and post chop.
And pot cuisine.....
Happy V Day .
OHC


----------



## warfish

Those autos look very nice   Some long colas on those girls  

I cant believe how many huge colas are on your WW bush!  Wow!  Very impressive, OHC   Congratulations on the harvest of her!
I thought your initial smoke report was great on her    I took a lil nug of one I have at 7 weeks, the high is just incredible!  I took a few vaporizer hits that led to huge coughing fits, hehe.  Soooo strong.

Looks like you will have a bunch of good smoke for awhile to come now, yay!  Grats again


----------



## Tact

That WW looks like a dream, be sure to report the weight on that WW bush looks above average to say the least!


----------



## Rusty Gribble

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm that bud looks delicious! anybody would be happy with that as a valentines day dinner 
happy valentines day OHC!


----------



## legalize_freedom

Beautiful!  Nice Job Ma'am!  I bet your a proud (stoned) mommy!  Man those auto's really are filling in nicely to!


----------



## the chef

Very nice OHC! Congrats on the harvest!


----------



## mojavemama

Beautiful, just gorgeous, OHC! Bravo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nvthis

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Beautiful, just gorgeous, OHC! Bravo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Wow! Where you been hidin' out MM?


----------



## 2Dog

awesome buds very lucious.


----------



## Locked

Very nice...and to think you cld hve given up on her....glad you didn't, nice job..


----------



## IRISH

mmm. pot cuisine, and valentines. your my sorta valentine!!! lol. lol...
Happy Valentine's Day to you OHC... ...


----------



## sike89

wow thos things are SUPER fat i bet they smell great and smoke even better!


----------



## dirtyolsouth

See?

I hate to say "I told you so" but all that skitzin' was for nothin' when you just oggle at that WW plant, OHC!  They all look great...  AWESOME growing mon ami.  It just shows ta go ya that when we have bumps in the road along the way often come harvest time they are all a distant memory that fades away with every dankalicious hit off the budz...:joint:

Wow...  that looks like a real solid pheno.  If there is ANY way you can make a space around the house to reveg her I think you have a winner there.  I'll bet you get over a QP off of that plant...   Going out on a dank limb I predict a total 3.4583214 oz. precisely...:hubba:

Rock ON!


----------



## OldHippieChick

WOW 
thanks all for the nice words everyone. 
I really don't expect her to yield above average Tact. She's just in a two gallon pot. I'd be surprised to get more than 2.25 oz out of her. The two main colas only yielded 5/8 oz (on my low tech kitchen digital scale) so I'd guess another 0.5 oz out of these three smaller giving me a running total of just over an oz.... we shall see and I'll def report here once all the chopping is done. I'm on the fence with re-vegging..... we shall see. 

I was a lazy good for nothing pot head today so I never dropped the new beans. Maybe tonight. Monitoring the heating pad and dome for constant temps..... been a while and don't wana blow it.... a lot is going on all of a sudden with chopping and trimming and now talk of seedlings and starting all over with another auto grow. But I feel like I'm working against the clock and want to take it down a notch during the heat of the summer when the electric bills go through the roof just fighting the 100 degree days Jul - Sept. 

Warfish that coughing with a quick dry is not a buzz now lol. I promise it gets better hun.  but you will soon find that out on your own with all you have coming up.  

Shout out to MoMama - thank you - you are missed - hope all is well in your dessert paradise. 

Thanks for coming in to grats me Chef and Hammy and LF and Tact and Wally and 2dogs and IRISH and DOS and sike (nice to meetcha sike) and nvthis (almost lol). 

More later Budz and Budettes.
xox
OHC


----------



## Dahova

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Hi Irish
> Good to know about the 9 weeks... Scopes are on the way so will use that as a guide.... I didn't know which was best so ordered a 30X pocket and a 60x-100x as well. I might harvest in phases if the trichs tell me to..... Was wondering about the CalMag and when to pull back and start the flushing. The FN is about as simple as it gets so no complaints here.
> Good to see you here Irish.
> Here's the pics you requested. Be kind. She looks rough to me. But I do think the buds look smokeable.... tell me what you think.
> I'm a tad worried that the lack of fan leafs will delay the harvest date but there's not much I can do about that. I will have a better idea of where I stand after I get the scopes in hand.... more later.
> xox
> OHC


 

I also rarly take my WW longer than 9-10 weeks depending on the plant.
Also i ually trim off the fan leaves so the light can get down to the bottom. WW is a bush of a plant so i usally only put  a few in my garden but i do keep a WW mom  and have run her a good while now. i havent finished reading here yet you might have chopped her by now! keep up the good work.

Oh yeah the smell the WW gives off reminds me of Juicy fruit!


----------



## OldHippieChick

Dahova said:
			
		

> I also rarly take my WW longer than 9-10 weeks depending on the plant.
> Also i ually trim off the fan leaves so the light can get down to the bottom. WW is a bush of a plant so i usally only put  a few in my garden but i do keep a WW mom  and have run her a good while now. i havent finished reading here yet you might have chopped her by now! keep up the good work.
> 
> Oh yeah the smell the WW gives off reminds me of Juicy fruit!



Thanks for the help Dahova. I ended up deciding to chop her in stages of 8-9-10 weeks to give myself some education on where my preferences are.... I don't think we've met so welcome to MP .


----------



## OldHippieChick

My house smells like pot  
9 days to go......


----------



## Rusty Gribble

i cant stand the excitement! chop em now


----------



## OldHippieChick

Wally I am amazed at my self control. I guess I just wana see what these plants can do. Harvest and the change in the plants is a new and exciting experience for me. I had never seen a marijuana plant bud before. I never gave it or the process any thought. I now have a completely different perspective of the plant and much respect for those who have developed the plant and process into what it has become over the past 35+ yrs.


----------



## BBFan

Wait for it.

Wait for it.

Such good fun, isn't it?


----------



## burnin123

Old Hippy Chic.  these are exciteing times. Happy Harvesting

be good..and if you cant be good..then be good at it!!!


----------



## OldHippieChick

Day 64 for the Auto White Russians.
Judgement Day for the WW

Not much new going on. To me they look about the same aside from a dab of new growth. I checked trichs and I will probably take at least one or two down next week at the ten week mark. I read subcools Amber Alert post and am conflicted but if chopping sooner rather than pushing back for more ambers would give me a more energetic buzz, well maybe that would be a good thing.

I dropped some auto AK47 seeds today. It's time to start thinking about filling that tent again...... 
Here's a shot of the WW yield so far - 1.25 oz (minus what I've been smoking :smoke1: . I'd at least like to hit 2 oz.... more would be better. :hubba: I'm planning on taking the rest down tomorrow. I'm anxious to see what the total yeild will end up being on her.

More later.
xox
OHC


----------



## chuckdee123

looks great OHC...happy shmokin


----------



## fruity86

very nice OHC care to share


----------



## monkeybusiness

Veeeeery nice OHC! Glad it's all working out so well. You must be walking a little taller now huhn, and possibly staggering a little more from such a nice harvest. You did great! congrats. I bet you're bubbling with desire for new strains now too..
 Say hi to Boo for me! 




			
				OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> OK it's time to learn a bit about hash making or at least the proper storing of trimmings. I think I prefer my bush well trimmed ( THG - I couldn't help myself - you crack me up....).



..and let me know if you need help trimming your bush.. :hubba:


----------



## the chef

Nice OHC! Gots the ww ready fer the smokin huh? Let's do it! Igot the white berry and you got the white widow!


----------



## mojavemama

So, uh, you gonna let MonkeyBusiness trim your bush, OHC? ROFLMAO! 

Seriously GREAT JOB, gal! I'm impressed. You did SO well. You're setting the bar high, my friend. With or without your bush trimmed....<G>


----------



## OldHippieChick

Boo says "hey" back atcha monkey. He was a lil miffed all week after a new hair do. I put him in an argyle sweater 'cause he looked cold and he nearly died from embarrassment and went to bed for a good pout. 

Thanks for the pos energy Fruity and Chuck and Chef. Fingers are sticky from trimming.... 

more later friends.
xox
OHC


----------



## 420benny

Congrats OHC!  Looks tasty , indeed.
MM, I am not going to touch that, uh,uh----------- way too funny


----------



## monkeybusiness

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> He was a lil miffed all week after a new hair do. I put him in an argyle sweater 'cause he looked cold and he nearly died from embarrassment and went to bed for a good pout.


  Poor little guy. Hmmmmn, that argyle sweater doesn't happen to smell like 'obsession for men' does it? :rofl:



			
				mojavemama said:
			
		

> So, uh, you gonna let MonkeyBusiness trim your bush, OHC? ROFLMAO!


references available upon request.. :hubba:


----------



## sundancer245

lmao @ some of this thread...trim your bush huh :hubba:   sticky fingers??? too funny :rofl:   seriously though...you did a great job OHC...you had some probs but stuck it out and kept at it and you are gonna get to smoke some tasty buds for your efforts...i'm telling ya...no matter what you end up with its probably going to be way better than any schwag you buy on the street...the few times ive had to go back to smoking regos even decent looking stuff....its just not the same...once spoiled on fresh bud its REALLY hard to smoke anything commercial...anyway great job and congrats!


----------



## OldHippieChick

Hey Sundancer - I see you found your way without the sig. link. I'll add it once the grow is complete.... almost there. I was up till 5:30 AM trimming and will post a weight once the WW is dry. I'm not going to touch your 12 oz. man - very impressive.... and great that you are lovin' the buzz.
xox
OHC


----------



## Old Hippie

But, I really am old.LOL:farm:


----------



## sundancer245

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Hey Sundancer - I see you found your way without the sig. link. I'll add it once the grow is complete.... almost there. I was up till 5:30 AM trimming and will post a weight once the WW is dry. I'm not going to touch your 12 oz. man - very impressive.... and great that you are lovin' the buzz.
> xox
> OHC


 

hey i hear ya on the 530am, we did one just me and my wife and it took from 10pm till almost 6am the second us and a friend did it and started about 10 pm, he gave up around 230 and it took us till after five am to finnish...its ALOT of work and very tedious...the only part i hate! but what can ya do lol ...it was SO worth it in the end


----------



## OldHippieChick

Old Hippie said:
			
		

> But, I really am old.LOL:farm:



Oh my goodness - I get called Ma'am.... geeez is that old enough?


----------



## OldHippieChick

So here's a pic of what was left on the WW and a neeked plant pic. Considering revegging her since she was so tolerant with my drama - no hermies etc...


----------



## the chef

AAuuuuggghhh, hey lady ya got weed in yer box! Looks as if there's plenty of green fer a re-veg. Congrats!


----------



## legalize_freedom

congrats...that one auto is looking great!  I mean they all look good, but the one seems to be outshining the others.

I finally got all my trimming, hanging, drying, hash makeing done...just waiting on the cure now!  Put round 2 in the oven.

I'm glad to hear your finally enjoying that WW instead of fretting over her!

Your first grow is 100x better than my first indoor!!  Pat yourself on the back!


----------



## OldHippieChick

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> congrats...that one auto is looking great!  I mean they all look good, but the one seems to be outshining the others.
> 
> I finally got all my trimming, hanging, drying, hash makeing done...just waiting on the cure now!  Put round 2 in the oven.
> 
> I'm glad to hear your finally enjoying that WW instead of fretting over her!
> 
> Your first grow is 100x better than my first indoor!!  Pat yourself on the back!



Thanks LF..... thanks for the kind words - I'm flattered... feeling somewhat relieved to get this one under my belt. 

I agree - that one auto is twice the gal the short one is.... if I had been going for seeds I would have picked her hands down. She showed first and best all the way through. Interestingly the short one that was off to a slower start has just as many amber trichs? things that make you go "hmm".....

Congrats on wrapping up your latest harvest. We have loads of people here on the forum, in the middle of harvest. So cool . I'm not going to skip a beat on the next round.... Have two tap roots showing this afternoon.... more to come.


----------



## Locked

Looking good OHC...I like your attitude....go for the reveg....


----------



## Rusty Gribble

plenty of growth for reveg i see  Good work OHC!


----------



## burnin123

:ciao:  


Reveg her


----------



## BBFan

Hi OHC!

Happy Thursday!

Seriously, you need help, I'm there!


----------



## OldHippieChick

It's Saturday morning. I got stoned last night after a rough week at work so the three ladies got a short reprieve. Sticky fingers here today as I trim away on the smaller one first. 

I plucked some popcorn and quick dried it last night. The smoke was surprisingly smooth for a quick dry. The buzz was interesting. I immediately noticed my face tingled... no couch lock but got a major munchies attack.  I was to tired to really analyze. I assumed eating would mess with the buzz but it didn't. I went to bed two hrs later. So maybe now would be a good time to smoke that half a J I left laying out - for the sake of research? 
more later hehehehe.


----------



## Locked

I hate it when I wake up face down in a bowl of chips...


----------



## OldHippieChick

:yeahthat:
Uhhhh I'm not feeling chatty
:joint:  
I managed to get the small bush trimmed - I thought I'd try it on the stalk for the picture.
Think I will put off another trim till this evening since the sun is shining today.
Hope all my MP friends get a lil sunshine any way you can today.
xox
OHC


----------



## Rusty Gribble

looking tasty OHC 

gotta love trimming the bush


----------



## OldHippieChick

OK my least favorite part is done.....:aok: :clap: :woohoo: 

Now back to my favorite part :joint: :rofl: :48: 

Thanks for all the help BB  

eace:


----------



## OldHippieChick

ooops - forgot the pic.


----------



## stinkyelements

Looks yummy OHC!!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Gribble

cant say it enough, looks great OHC!!!!!


----------



## Locked

Very nice job Ma'am....bet you are happy to get that one under your belt.....what's next??  LOL...if you are like me you hve your next 2 or 3 grows waiting in the wings... That's why I actually need a break...


----------



## OldHippieChick

Thanks everyone. 
Hamster, I thought I had a plan to do a AK47 for seeds and to fill the rest of the tent with more AWR fem plants. So far things are not going smoothly. Out of 5 seeds, only one has sprouted and it doesn't look all that healthy. I've got more seeds but am a bit timid now. Taking a deep breath and fingers crossed that something else sprouts. If not, I'll just plug along and keep at it till something goes my way. 

Interesting observation: after a couple of days hanging I cut all the bud from the three autos. Visually, I really see no difference in the three plants yields even though on the stalk the tall one looked like it had much more smoke on it. hmmmmmmm - I kept all three batches separate for a yield weight report but just eyeballing - it looks like a three way tie ?????


----------



## godspeedsuckah

I love your grows OHC!! Thanks.


----------



## mojavemama

I'm so impressed, OHC!  I'm liking the way the autos look, and thinking I'd like to try them again. I can't wait to hear how yours smoke!  Good job. You do us proud, gal!!!


----------



## OldHippieChick

Can you believe it? We made it and it turned out OK didn't it? :holysheep: 

So let's wrap this thing up!

I weighed the auto yield on the not so precise digital scale. It just goes down to 1/8 oz but is acceptable for my personal needs. 

The three came in (shortest to tallest) at 1/2oz - 5/8oz - and 5/8 oz after nipping a couple of J's off the short one.... so all in all - the height didn't really add to the weight.  

So 2.25oz.+/- oz on the autos and the same 2.25oz +/- from the one WW. 

When you look at it that way - I don't see a problem with favoring the autos for someone like me who just wants to fill a tent a couple of times a year for personal use. Twenty or twenty-five autos a yr - or two FULL tents using 2 gallon pots - might do it for me. Since the weed I bought wasn't as good and had seeds and stems.... maybe the same pound will last as long even with me smoking more :evil: we'll have to wait and see how that goes ....  

*MojaveMama* - I have little experience to draw on with better weed but here's my honest assessment so far. This smoke is heavy on the little red hairs - really heavy..... the high is heady with a creeper couch lock second wave. I felt it on my face on the first hit. My head felt almost numb by the second. It was a little bit harsh still and I coughed after trying to hold in a couple long hits - so I noticed a little expansion in the lungs. I put it down at half a J. I could still take care of "must do" business but wouldn't claim to have energy like some of the sativa smoke reports claim. I would give it an 8 out of 10 and classify it as a good all day Saturday buzz. If you don't get up and get out and move - the second wave will do you in.  

It's been real fun guys -  

I wana thank each of you for checking in and cheering me on and pitching in when I needed help and for making this GJ fun and entertaining. I notice a few of the posters are not around lately - but I'm realizing that's just the nature of a forum.  :confused2: 
*So thanks to .....
legalize_freedom ~ the chef ~ Hamster Lewis ~ BBFan ~ IRISH ~ mojavemama ~ 225smokestack ~ Tact ~ FA$TCA$H ~ monkeybusiness ~ Wally150 ~ ta2dguy ~ fruity86 ~ sundancer245 ~ HippyInEngland ~ dirtyolsouth  ~ 2Dog ~ The Hemp Goddess ~ tcbud ~ ozzydiodude ~ nvthis ~ warfish ~ Icecalibur ~ pcduck ~ CungaBreath ~ biggin ~ burnin123 ~ Old Hippie ~ godspeedsuckah ~ Elven ~ 420benny ~ First Time Caller ~ mikeybtoken ~ stinkyelements ~ chuckdee123 ~ Rosebud ~ Dahova ~ sike89* thanks all !


----------



## warfish

OHC, Congratulations on the harvest!  Sounds like a great finish for you  
I must say, I love your smoke reports.  I wish I could send you a sample of each of my herbs to do a report on for me, hehe!  I find it so hard to describe the high and the flavors.


----------



## Rusty Gribble

thank you so much for this journal! it was a fun ride, ill definately be keeping up with the doings of the OHC...


----------



## OldHippieChick

warfish said:
			
		

> I wish I could send you a sample of each of my herbs to do a report on for me, hehe!


Call me   :evil::smoke1:
"This lung's for hire....."


----------



## OldHippieChick

wally150 said:
			
		

> thank you so much for this journal! it was a fun ride, ill definately be keeping up with the doings of the OHC...


I'm watching you to wally - in two months it'll be you, and you'll be sitting around baked on your own stash and tellin' us all about it - can't wait. 
PS: Thanks for the MVP nomination hun. 
xox
OHC


----------



## Rusty Gribble

hopefully less than two months...HBD is at 45 days and the RRF is at 47 days.....my plants have been hating me the past 10 days, ill post pics to show how their torture has been going............

and youre welcome for the nomination


----------



## Locked

Thanks for letting me tag along OHC....it was a fun ride...there is nothing like your very first grow...it only happens once...very nice job


----------



## FA$TCA$H

hey, OHC! still here. when i can. can"t wait to read what i've been missin


----------



## mojavemama

Can't wait for the next chapter, OHC!  Thanks for the smoke report too. You are TERRRRRIFFIC!!!!!  Love ya, gal.


----------



## money man

You doing any more Autos mate? There is 10% discount at Autofloweringseeds.com, just use Promo code Twitterlove at checkout!

HTH

MM.


----------



## CungaBreath

Damn time fly's   
Sorry I missed the end of your grow, I suck at keeping track of everyone. Bad member, bad member I tell yah.....

Nice to see you made it to the end with some premo bud though. I'm sure you'll have great success on all your future grows.
Nice job for a old hippie chick 
Cheers!


----------



## uptosumpn

nice


----------



## legalize_freedom

Damn...I missed this for a minute!  I was busy doing my harvest stuff to OHC.  WOW...you done good sista!  I had the same thing with my plants some were more bushy or a little taller, and I thought a couple would throw higher weights...but they all put out around 3 each.  Where a couple lacked another couple made up. Looks can be decieving.

Glad it all went well...whats on deck?


----------



## ozzydiodude

:heart: and :stoned: on own meds mojo to you *OHC*


----------



## sundancer245

congrats on a successful  grow OHC! like ham said....your first grow only happens once and you didnt kill them they turned out well...thats all you can ask for!  good job


----------



## uptosumpn

congrats gal!!!!


----------



## Old Hippie

:aok: 
Your a woman after my own heart, I love women who love to grow and do it this well.  WOW!
KEEP GROWIN GIRL


----------



## the chef

Im on the way! hehehe


----------

